# Guardians - Welcome to the Wild Wild West (FULL)



## Gideon (Mar 22, 2005)

Your training is complete and you are one of the best. Your skills have been honed over hours of arduous practice and now you excellence has paid off. You have been invited to join the Army's 12th Irregulars, the newest unit in the North American Alliance military. The 12th Irregulars or Guardians are a newly formed unit consisting of meta-humans of exceptional power and talent. The Guardians under the command of Lt Col Marcus Savage are to face the growing terrorism, criminally active mutants, and increasing natural disasters that have struck the N.A.A. as well as be a shining example of the excellence of the N.A.A.

This is a play-by-post game using the Mutants and Masterminds rule set.  I am looking for 5 players that are willing to pretty consistently post 1 a day, excluding the weekends.  I will select players based on character concept and selection will not be first come, first serve.

I am intending the campaign to be grim and gritty-ish style campaign where doing stupid things could possibly kill you.  But at the same time I am looking for heroic characters.  Also, Grandmother, I am sure, will be perusing our game so we will keep it clean.

The world history and game rules can be found on my awesome simplistic website. 
http://www.geocities.com/stumpyfjord/index.html

Posting Guidelines:
1. In the title bar I would like you to always list this specific information.

Charachter Name, Current # Hero Points/Total # Hero Points, Damage, Current Armor Level

This should help me book keep as well as make it clear who the charachters are. It will, hopefully, curtail confusion before we all know what poster name goes with what charachter. There is an example in the title of this post.

2. At the end of the body of your post please list any feats, skills, or attacks (w/ DMG) that you are using.

3. A section listing all powers that are Mimiced or that you currently are using the Gadgets power for.

*The Guardians:*
Aztec - NPC
Banjax - Great Lemur
Carbon - tyrlaan
Karma - Super Girl
Leprechaun - NPC
Lightspeed - Synchronocity
Longhorn - Calinon
Pheonix - Keia
Tornado - Argent Silvermage
Whisper - NPC

Alternates - Animus


----------



## Keia (Mar 23, 2005)

Gideon

I'm interested in giving this a go.  Especially since it seems all my other games are lagging.

I've got a hero I've used before (but the game ended).  Former football player, fire based powers, 8th PL.  Interesting background with more than a few hooks.  The ending of the background will need to be tailored to the world - i.e. someone from the military coming to claim him.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Mar 23, 2005)

*Phoenix [Brandon Laine]* 
Secret Identity

*Age:* 21
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6'2"
*Weight:* 200 lbs
*Eyes:* Amber, Burning Flames
*Hair:* Curly Blonde, to shoulders
*Skin:* Tanned

*Nationality:* American, Mixed descent
*Current Residence:* 
*Current Work:* Former College Football Player, Out of work

*Attributes: * [Cost 24 pts.] 
*STR:* 12 +1
*DEX:* 18 +4
*CON:* 14 +2
*INT:* 16 +3
*WIS:* 10 +0
*CHA:* 12 +1

*Defense:* 27 [10 + 4 Dex + 6 Power (Super Dex) + 1 Dodge (Feat) + 6 Purchased] [cost 12 pts.] 
*Initiative:* +10 [+4 Dex +6 Power]
*BAB:* +3 [cost 9 pts.] 
*Melee:* +4
*Ranged:* +7
*Speed:* 30’ / 40’ Flight

*Damage:* +10 [Same as Reflex (Evasion)]
*Fort:* +2 [+2 Con]
*Reflex:* +10 [+4 Dex +6 Power]
*Will:* +0 [+0 Wis]

*Hero Points:*4

*Superpowers:*
*Super-Dexterity:* 6 Ranks, Source: 1 Trained, 5 Mutation [Cost 24 pts.]
*Regeneration:* 2 Ranks, Source: Mutation,  [Cost 4 pts.]
*Energy Control:* 8 Ranks, Stunts: Drain Energy, Energy Blast (free), Extras: Absorption (Boost to Healing, Flaw: Fire only), Flight, Energy Field. Flaw:  Permanent (Energy Field). Source: Super Science/Mutation,  [Cost 32 pts.]
*Armor (Containment Field):* 8 Ranks, Extras: Neutralize, Permanent. Flaw:  Ablative, Energy Field only. Source: Super Science.  [Cost 8 pts.]

*Weakness:* Disturbing (Flaming eyes, Occasional licks of Flame on his exposed skin, occasional uncontrolled burning of items) [-5 Bluff, -5 Diplomacy]  [Cost -10 pts.]

*FEATS:* Darkvision (Heat Sight), Dodge, Evasion, Immunity – Starvation (Limited – only when powered),   [Cost 7 pts.]

*Skills:*  [Cost 9 pts.]
Acrobatics +15 [5 rank]
Balance +13 [1 rank, 2 synergy]
Bluff -3 [1 Ranks, -5 Disturbing]
Computers +6 [3 rank]
Drive +10 [1 rank]
Jump +3 [0 ranks +2 synergy]
Knowledge
- Culture +4 [1 rank]
Open Lock +11 [1 rank]
Science
- Chemistry +4 [2 ranks]
- Nuclear Physics +3 [1 rank]
Sleight of Hand +11 [1 rank]
Spot +1 [1 ranks]

*Final Cost:* 22 points (Abilities), 12 points (Defense), 9 points (Offense), 70 points (Powers), 7 points (Feats), 9 points (Skills) –10 (Flaws)= 120 points

*Possessions (worn):* Light undercover shirt [actually thin protective armor to protect and hold in living fire], wallet, casual clothes.

*Possessions:*  Brandon has an off-campus apartment near the college and has the typical furniture.  Probably the best piece is his television.  The frig is empty except for last night's carry-out, some beer, ketchup, and something he's not really certain what it was - now its just furry, and green.

*Description:*  21 year old human male, standing 6’2” and weighing about 200, with amber colored eyes and curly blonde hair that catches the light.   Brandon is deeply tanned, but not just from being outside.  His powers seem to keep his skin at the same tanned level year round.  Brandon dresses in casual clothes while off-duty or in his secret identity (always wearing sunglasses when in public).

*Personality:* Brandon has learned to control the fiery temper that seemed to come with the powers.  He is friendly, helpful, very competitive, and very outgoing.  Deep inside, Brandon harbors a resentment for becoming what he is now and fear that there still may be people after him.

*History and origin:*  Brandon Laine worked hard for everything he got in life, including a scholarship to college for both athletics and scholastics.  The athletic scholarship was for football, a sport he excelled at in high school as a wide receiver.  He earned a starting position on the team after red-shirting his freshman year.  Brandon enjoyed the freedom and exhilaration of flying down the field, evaded would-be tacklers, and making the big play.

Unfortunately, the scholastics scholarship required on campus work.  But Brandon attacked it with his usual zeal, he earned the position of lab assistant / TA to Professor Albert Vernister, a noted chemical engineer and theoretical scientist.  The professor's current work, a more economical, self-sustaining and powerful energy source, had received numerous grants from outside interests.  The professor worked off of campus property (the college insurance couldn't handle the risk) developing the energy source known as living fire.  As an assistant, Brandon didn't know how it worked or why, he just did as he was told.

On a fateful spring night, Brandon was told to work late at the lab with Professor Vernister when several shady men entered the lab - bypassing the security.  Men in dark suits and sunglasses comforted Brandon and the Professor and insisted that they turn over the secret of the living fire.  Shouting denials, the professor tried to attack the men and the gun-fight ensured.  A stray bullet hit something volatile and the resulting explosion knocked Brandon into the containment rods holding the living fire, breaking the rods and releasing the fire onto Brandon.  The burning pain was intense and Brandon blacked out briefly. . . and then the pain went away.  Brandon got up and looked around - seeing a destroyed lab and several dead bodies - and seeing his hand on fire!  But it didn't burn.  He saw a man in a dark suit at the doorway and charged him.

"YOU! You did this to me!" Brandon exclaimed as he pointed at the man - and fire shot forth incinerating the man.  More than a little frightened, Brandon fled the lab with all of his well-honed speed . . . and tripped on the steps heading outside.  He didn't fall though  - he floated on the air.  Fear turned to wonder, wonder to excitement as Brandon flew through the air - actually flew.  By the time he came to his senses, there was no sign of the men in dark suits and the police and fire had responded to the blazing building.

The next day, Brandon was approached two members of the N.A.A. mutant team, Blackhawk and Fury - who seemed to know everything that had happened.  They made Brandon an offer, to help him with his powers if he would help them.  Through training and the aid of containment armor, Brandon has been developing control over his powers . . . slowly.  His old life nothing but ashes, Brandon earned his new life - as _*Phoenix*_.

Through rigorous N.A.A. testing and examination, Brandon learned that he was also a mutant . . . which was the only way he survived the experience.  He had the mutant powers of heightened agility and regeneration . . . as well as some ability to control fire.  The ‘living fire’ either was living because of Brandon’s powers or was drawn to Brandon because of those self-same powers.  The testing yielded no indication of sentience of the fires that burned within Brandon.

Through training, Brandon has discovered that by absorbing sufficient amounts of fire that he can heal with his touch . . . making his choice of codename even more prophetic.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 23, 2005)

I would live to get in on this. I'll have him ready in a little bit.


----------



## Synchronicity (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm definitely interested in this, but I won't be able to put anything comprehensive together until mid next week due to Easter related family doohickies and so on. If you're still looking for people then, I'd love to submit something. Oh, one quick question - what's your thinking on Sorcery as a power? Do you think it fits into such a game? I ask because I have a sort of 'elemental mage' character puttering around, and I was wondering what your thoughts on such a character would be. If it doesn't fit, I also have a speedster type I built for another game on these boards which sadly folded, who I'd be happy to post after Easter. Or, indeed, any number of other characters I've not yet got a chance to use. Whether I get a chance to submit a character or not, I have to say your game world leaves me deeply intrigued, and I'll be following this game as a spectator if nothing else!   

Thanks, 
Synch.

[Edit] One thing now I've browsed the website - is it 1:1 skills? I'm kind of hoping not, but if it is I can work with it...sorry to bring it up.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 23, 2005)

Changed my mind. See *Tornado * below.


----------



## Synchronicity (Mar 23, 2005)

Lightspeed [Christopher Jones]
Public Identity
PL 8 (132 pp)

Age: 24
Gender: Male
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 148 lbs
Eyes: Green
Hair: Neatly cropped brown
Skin: Fairly pale

Nationality: American
Current Residence:
Current Work: Military Scientist

Attributes: [Cost 28 pts.]
STR: 12 +1
DEX: 18 +4
CON: 12 +1
INT: 20 +5
WIS: 12 +1
CHA: 14 +2

Defense: 26/13 ff/14 ment [10 + 4 Dex + 8 Power (Super-Speed) + 1 Dodge (Feat) + 3 Purchased] [cost 6 pts.]
Initiative: +4 [+4 Dex]
BAB: +3 [cost 9 pts.]
Melee: +7
Ranged: +7
Speed: Move 70 ft/Sprint 71,680 ft (7,168 mph)

Damage: +12 [+4 Dex +8 Power (Super-Speed)]
Fort: +1 [+1 Con]
Reflex: +14 [+4 Dex +8 Power (Super-Speed) +2 Feat]
Will: +1 [+1 Wis]

Hero Points: 4

Skills (27 pp)
Acrobatics +8 (4 ranks, 4 dex)
Balance +8 (4 ranks, 4 dex)
Computers +8 (3 ranks, 5 int)
Diplomacy +7/+10 (5 ranks, 2 cha, [3 attractive])
Drive +6 (2 ranks, 4 dex)
Language (4 ranks; French, German, Italian, Spanish)
Science [Biology] +15 (10 ranks, 5 int)
Science [Chemistry] +11 (6 ranks, 5 int)
Science [Genetics] +15 (10 ranks, 5 int)
Science [Physics] +11 (6 ranks, 5 int)

Feats (16 pp)
Attack Finesse
Attractive
Dodge
Evasion
Lightning Reflexes
Move-By Attack
Photographic Memory
Wealth 

Superpowers:
Super-Speed +8 (Power Stunts: Dual Damage, Wall Run, Water Run; Extras: Mach One Punch; Flaws: Limited [Doesn't apply to Initiative], Obvious [Emits bright but harmless radiation in non-visible spectrum of light, 5 second light trail when using super-speed]; Source: Mutation; Cost 5pp/rank +6pp stunts; 46pp)

Weakness (-12pp): Power Source [Light]: This weakness is twofold: 1) Lightspeed is Vulnerable to Darkness attacks. 2) In a totally lightless environment, Lightspeed loses all his super-powers. They do not return until he has been exposed to sufficient ambient light (I‘m thinking well-lit room, a floodlight, that sort of thing), at which point they return at full power rank immediately. I’ve basically taken the two together as being worth 12pp. Technically Vulnerability is worth 10, but Darkness is a bit of a shaky one, so I wouldn’t say it was worth the full 10..and the power loss thing is very situational. If you don’t think it’s worth 12pp together, let me know and I’ll tweak him some more.

Abilities [28]
BAB [9]
BDB [6]
Skills [27]
Feats [16]
Powers [46]
Weaknesses [-12]
Total [120]

Christopher Jones has always been a little abnormal. Even before he gained super-powers, he was always a little different. Born in New York to a well-off middle class family (Alan and Mary Jones), Christopher went to the best school in the area. There, the teachers discovered something. To put it bluntly, Christopher was a genius.  His incredible natural intelligence was readily apparent, and he moved up several classes in the space of a few months. Nothing challenged him, and as a result he became lazy, slacking off and having fun, his cleverness and near photographic memory carrying him through school with near-perfect grades in exchange for little or no effort. Only one aspect of learning could hold Chris’s interest; science. He devoured scientific textbooks avidly, committing formulae to memory, reading both deeply and widely. Christopher went to university early, easily gaining entrance to Harvard, completed a degree in Biology in half the usual time, and then went back to do another one, focusing on Genetics. Christopher also has degree-level knowledge of Chemistry and Physics, though no formal qualifications in them. Yet although he did phenomenally in his courses, and although Science fascinated him, Christopher still felt incomplete somehow. It was all too easy; he was able to study, party, take self-defense classes and take up gymnastics, and yet it still felt like he wasn’t really challenging himself. He felt like he was waiting for the other shoe to fall. 

Christopher finished his second degree, and was immediately snatched up by a company to help develop their genetically modified food products. The pay was excellent, the hours easy..and yet Christopher still felt an itch at the back of his head, telling him it wasn‘t enough. He continued his efforts to fill his hours, working overtime and having an active social life.  It looked like Christopher’s life was going brilliantly; he was rich, had job security and still managed to have a social life, but he still found himself at a loss sometimes, feeling a little detached from the life he was living. It was all too..easy. Then, things got a little more interesting. Christopher was working late in the lab, wanting to finish off some important work. He began inputing his findings into his computer..and suddenly began typing faster than seemed humanly possible. Christopher stopped, not quite believing what had just happened, and decided he must be suffering from lack of sleep. He got up and headed for the door..only to smash into it as he covered the intervening space in less than a second. Shaken, Christopher staggered to his feet. Experimentally, he moved to a corner of the room, and found himself halfway up the wall! Crashing to the floor again as he stopped moving, Christopher once again levered himself to his feet. He stayed very late that night, taking samples of his blood and examining them with the lab’s facilities. Christopher took sick leave over the next several days, taking time to adapt to his abilities and learn at least a rudimentary control over them. He found that it was mostly instinctive, and as long as he didn’t panic, remarkably easy. Finally, Christopher had found something his intelligence hadn’t prepared him for, and he revelled in it; though the irony of his situation has not escaped him. He, the man who always felt he had too much free time, can now complete tasks in the blink of an eye, leaving him even more free time. Chris was convinced that this was some kind of sign; finally, _finally_, he could really make a difference. It felt that his life finally had a real purpose. Chris didn't need any encouragement to contact the government and try and get som use out of his abilities.

Family: Alan Jones, father, age 54. Worked as a civil servant, now retired. Resident in the USA.
Mary Jones, mother, age 55. Worked as a secretary, now likewise retired. Resident in the USA.

Powers: Christopher can move at an extremely accelerated rate with no real effort. He can run up sheer walls and over water without falling or sinking while so running. However, Chris’s powers have one major limitation: they require ambient light to function, though they can function on even tiny amounts of such light. Chris hypothesises that his body in some way coverts the light into a power source, enabling his superhuman feats of speed. If in a place with no light, such as a pitch-black windowless room, a bunker without electricity, a sewer, or suchlike, Christopher’s powers do not function.

Personality: Christopher is cheerful, easygoing, sociable, charming, and sharp enough to cut himself. He's very much a ladies man, something any moderately attractive female members of the team will quickly become aware of. He tries not to take life too seriously, though if confronted with the more sickening aspects of life he sobers up fast...and acts faster. Only the foolish would confuse his joking attitude with flippancy or idiocy. Christopher isn't an irresponsible man, but he does have what might be termed a healthy respect for his own abilities if you were being charitable, or a somewhat inflated ego if you were being nasty. He's not obnoxious; it's just that having been without real challenges most of his life, he's convinced he can deal with almost anything. Besides this minor character flaw, Christopher is a very nice man. He likes to say that the only thing that moves faster than his legs is his brain - and he may be right.

I'm from the UK, so the more hand-waving aspects of his past are due to me not knowing America and the American education system very well.   Christopher's my attempt at a speedster who doesn't have Dex as their highest stat, and has abilities other than just being fast. Hopefully he works... 

Hero Point Usage (unless otherwise specified)

Damage: Re-roll below a 10
Fortitude: Case by case, assumed no
Reflex: Re-roll below an 8
Will: Re-roll below a 14
Special case: Vs Darkness attacks (If Chris knows it's a darkness attack that is, say he's getting zapped with Captain Darkness's fabled Energy Blast), re-roll below a 15, regardless of the save type.
Initiative: No hero point usage
Skill checks: Case by case, assumed no
Attack rolls: Case by case, assumed no

Notes
-Completes 'routine tasks' at 256 times the speed of a normal man.


----------



## GreatLemur (Mar 24, 2005)

Aw, man, I've been dying for a Mutants & Masterminds game.  I'd post a character or two now, but I've seriously got to get to sleep.  Expect a post tomorrow about a healer with flesh-molding abilities, a power-absorbing predator of mutants, or a gadeteer with electrically-based machine-interfacing powers.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 24, 2005)

I'll also post up a hero later tonight... probably a mutated brainy type who creates powered armor or something... not sure yet what it will be until I really dig in


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 24, 2005)

Oh, I've been jonesin' to play some M&M. I should be able to get you a character with background sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Gideon (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks for your interest in the game.  I am hoping that it turns into a fun time.  I took a look at the current charachters and will be looking at the future charachters too.  Below are my suggestions/questions for each charachter/player.

A couple things for everybody:
1)  Just so you are aware weaknesses will be exactly that.  I thought I should give fair warning that they will appear in play.

2)The Guardians are at least partially a publicity stunt for the N.A.A.  No-one else is allowed to take the disturbing flaw.  Keia and Argent Silvermage already took them.  If your charachter desperatly needs to be disturbing we can discuss.

*Keia:*
 - I don't like your natural dexterity being so high.  Right now, you have +7 w/o mutant powers.  Could Brandon jugle 10 things while dancing if he was a normal?  If he can thats fine but if he can't I would like to see  your dex score lowered a little bit from 20 to 16/18 and rearrange your super-dex source.
- We will be using partial weaknesses.  I would like to see eiter more strangeness to warrant the full 10 point disturbing or you to lower your weakness to -5 pp.
-I am a little confused on your fire powers.  Are the constantly on but uncontrolled?  Is the suit needed for other people to not get burnt?  If so, I didn't see that shown in your stat block.
- The men who came and picked you up introduced himself as Blackhawk and Fury, members of the primary N.A.A. mutant team.  Blackhawk was kind but cautious when he first met you.  He was covered in a black energy that rolled away once you didn't try to burn him when he showed up.  Fury was queit and beside a wave and smile didn't really interact with you.
-Pheonix has a 'slot' in the game pending the above.

*Argent Silvermage:*
- I have the same problem with your ability scores that I did with Pheonix's.  Did Danny Rage win the strong-man competition every year before he mutated?  Does Danny thing Lance Armstrong is a wuss that couldn't take pain or excersion for very long?  Your 20's in Str and Con seem very high to me.  If Rage is strong and hardy because of his mutation then that should only appear in the powers section.  Please reduce the base scores to 16 for impressive or 18 for pro-athelete level.
- You can't have both protection and super-con.  The stacking rules won't allow it.  If you flaw your super-con to not include DMG saves then I will allow the combination.
- On the bright side, skills are 2:1.  So you get some PP back.  I would like to see Danny with some more skills.
-I'd like to see a backstory by monday.  If you can't get one up before easter(understandable) just drop a post so I know you are working on one.

*Synchronicity:*
-Sorcery would have been acceptable.  But you can keep on the backburner for now.  The sorcery is still a mutation in this game.
-It is 2:1 skills
-Military Scientist is a fine occupation.  Lightspeed would have been put through a 'basic training' with his powers which is supervised by the military.
-You can not apply your Lightning Reflexes feat to your damage save as well as your reflex save.
- Your super-speed is mis-priced.  It is 6 for the base +1 for Mach One Punch -1 for limited.  As a result you are over your PP allotment by 8.
-The cost of your weakness is fine.  I would like some clarification though, Do you need natural light to power up or just any light?
- You would have gone to a normal school until your powers manifested.  Hand waving is fine.  You would have a Ph.D in genetics and a B.S. in Biology.
-Lightspeed has a spot reserved for him as well.  Enjoy your easter!

GreatLemure/Vendetta/tyrlaan looking forward to seeing your charachters.

Any questions that you don't want to ask on the boards can be emailed to me. stumpyfjord@yahoo.com   Please use Enworld-Username as the subject so I don't accidentily delete your message as spam


----------



## Keia (Mar 24, 2005)

E-mail sent!

Keia


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 24, 2005)

Quartz's back story will be up tonight but the basics are that he was born like this. His parents abandoned him because they could not feed him and could not deal with his prodigious strength even from infantacy. he was left on the streets of Los Angelos' slums and eventaul learned to survive on his own. It was many years before he could speak (no one to this day can understand how he does it with no actualy breath in his lungs.)

I'll modify the supercon. It was an afterthought to begin with. and more skills are a plus.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 24, 2005)

You can most definitely bet I will be submitting a character for this sometime this weekend


----------



## Synchronicity (Mar 24, 2005)

Yo! I am struggling with a crappy 56k dialup to make this post, so I hope you feel my pain!   



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> *Synchronicity:*
> -You can not apply your Lightning Reflexes feat to your damage save as well as your reflex save.




Got it, I'll amend my damage save accordingly.



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> - Your super-speed is mis-priced.  It is 6 for the base +1 for Mach One Punch -1 for limited.  As a result you are over your PP allotment by 8.




Ack, guilty as charged. How embarassing. I've no idea how I missed that! I've been staring at the screen for a little while trying to see where I can get 8 points...at the moment, I'm out of ideas. I don't want to pare down in any area other than powers, because I've got them just the way I want them, and I don't want to take another weakness because that would be cheesy and irritating. Twelve points of weaknesses is about my limit - that's practically another PL right there! Idealy, another flaw on the power would be good...but I'm drawing a blank on what it could be. Things like Tiring or Heroic Effort just don't fit what I want to do with the character, Obvious and Full Effect aren't really flaws on a power like Super-Speed...does anyone have any bright ideas? Regardless, I'll think on it a bit harder. 

[EDIT] Hmm, an idea has occured to me. I was mulling over Obvious, thinking 'Well, he already moves at blinding speed, that's pretty bloody obvious.' But then, I thought 'However...' So, here's an idea to account for those 8 PPs. Let me know if it's acceptable.

If Christopher went up to somebody and said "Excuse me, do I appear to be glowing to you?", he'll get some very odd looks. He doesn't even tan well, his mutation absorbing the sun's energy in such a way that it seems to make tanning all but impossible for him. However, should the person in question be looking at him in any other spectrum of light than the visible, the answer would be a resounding "Yes! Quite a lot, actually." As a side-effect of his mutation, Christopher's body emits light in the infra-red, ultraviolet, and the rest of the light spectrum which is invisible to the naked eye. He always shows up on devices which allow viewing of such things as a strong emitter of such light. As for the visible spectrum, Christopher doesn't glow...usually. However, when he travels at Super-Speed, he leaves a glowing trail of light bright enough to see by which remains for several seconds (5? 10? 30? A minute? What's a good number?) or so before it fades away, a sideffect of the process in his body which converts absorbed light into kinetic energy. Wasteage, if you will. This makes stealth and hiding from pursuers extremly difficult, unless Christopher wishes to forego the use of his mutant powers during such activities. Would those effects be acceptable for the Obvious flaw on his Super-Speed? Or are they not limiting enough to constitute a flaw?



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> -The cost of your weakness is fine.  I would like some clarification though, Do you need natural light to power up or just any light?




I was thinking any light, so long as it's in sufficient quantities. Is that OK?



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> - You would have gone to a normal school until your powers manifested.  Hand waving is fine.  You would have a Ph.D in genetics and a B.S. in Biology.




All fine with me. Thanks for the input, Gideon!   

Synch.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 25, 2005)

*New Character*

PC Name Tornado
Real Name: Travis Harold 
HP: 4

Quote: "X" 
Association: Guardians 

Occupation: Meteorologist 
Legal Status: Citizen with no criminal record 
Identity: Public 
Place of Birth: Amarillo, TX 
Marital Status: Married
Living Relatives: Wife Sara, Daughters Linsy and Sandra.

Age: 31
Gender: Male
Height: 6’3” 
Weight: 180 
Size: Medium 
Eyes: Brown 
Hair: Brown 

~~~ABILITIES~~~ 
(Ability, Rank, Mod/Total Mod) 

STR 14 +2/4 
DEX 14 +2/4 
CON 14 +2/4 
INT 16 +3/6 
WIS 14 +2/4 
CHA 16 +3/6 

~~~SAVES~~~ 
DMG +2 
FORT +2 
REF +2 
WILL +2 

~~~MOVEMENT~~~ 
INIT +6
SPD - Normal: 30/60/120 
Flight SPD 40/80/160

~~~COMBAT~~~ 
BASE DEFENSE 2 
DEF 14 
FLAT 12 
MENTAL 12 

BASE ATTACK 2 
MELEE +4 
RANGED +4 
MENTAL +4 

~~~SKILLS~~~ 
(Name [Mod/Ranks]) 

*Science: Meteorology [+7/4]  
*Acrobatics [+6/4]
Balance [+6/4]
Listen [+6/4]
Spot [+6/4]
Search [+7/4]
Handle Animals [+7/4]
Ride [+6/4]
Perform: TV personality [+5/2]
*Profession: Weather man [+6/4]

* = Trained Only 

~~~FEATS~~~ 
Improved Initiative

~~~POWERS~~~ 
------------------------------------- 
SPINNING +8 [4 pp per rank+4, 36 total] 
- SOURCE: Mutation
- EXTRAS: Flight, Blade Storm
- STUNTS: All-around vision, Whirlwind Attack.

WEATHER CONTROL +5 [5 pp per rank+2, 27 total] 
- SOURCE: Mutation
- EXTRAS: Fog, Lightning, Air Control, Air Snare (Whirlwind)

------------------------------------ 

~~~WEAKNESSES ~~ 
None

~~~COST~~~ 
ABILITIES [28] 
BASE ATT [6] 
BASE DEF [4] 
SKILLS [19] 
FEATS [2] 
POWERS [63] 
WEAKNESS [-0] 
TOTAL [120] 
UNSPENT [0] 


===================== 
BACKGROUND 
Travis is a home town boy made good. He grew up on a farm, home schooled by his mother. He learned to raise horses and ride like a true cowboy. His father had higher hopes for his son. Travis was pushed into going to college where he took a course in broadcast journalism and graduated with a masters in meteorology. He married his highschool sweetheart Sara Heartwell and they moved into the farm after his parents passed away within days of each other both from old age. 
Travis and Sara have twin daughters Lindsy and Sandra who are just 8 years old. Both are tomboys like thier mom. Sara is a stay at home mom with a teaching degree. 

Before long he was hired by WTEX tv in Amarillo and was an up and coming reporter and TV personaliy. He was working on camera when his mutation kicked in. 
He was standing outside in a hurricane when he was struck by lightning. The charge energized his latent powers and he started to raise into the air spinning around like a dervish. Lightning flashed from his “funnel” and he realised he was in control. In a panic he flew home to his family ranch and was met by his wife and daughters. It was soon after this that he became a local celebrity but he found that being so public a hero has a real downside. He was never allowed to sleep. His phone run non-stop and even his station had him out 24/7 saving lives and kities in trees you get the idea. Eventualy he just stopped picking up the phone and resigned from his job. Unfortunatly living on Sara's salery was not a good thing. Recently he was asked to leave Texas and his farm for a life far more different than any he had known. He still has reservations about uprooting his family and selling the farm but it should be worth it if he can help the world.

DESCRIPTION 
He’s a really layed back guy and not at all stuck up for having been on TV. He’s a family man and his wife and girls come first most of the time but Sara knows he has a higher calling. He's very well built and has long flowing brown hair kept in a pony tail and warm brown eyes. His costume has a bit of a cowboy look and he is never without his Stetson.


----------



## Gideon (Mar 25, 2005)

Synchronicity:  
- 5 seconds of trail and the bright radiation in non-visible spectrum will warrant the obvious flaw I think.  
- Any light is fine for the weakness.

Argent Silvermage:  
- Which charachter are you submitting? Currently, I am assuming Tornado.   
- I like the beginnings of the Tornado's back story but I would like to see more over the next couple days.


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 25, 2005)

I hope its not too late to throw in a character suggesetion.

Lucy White Feather
PC Name: Karma (level 8)
HP: 4

Quote: "You should stop before you hurt yourself." 
Association: Guardians 

Occupation: Actress
Legal Status: legal citizen 
Identity: Public 
Place of Birth: Boston 
Marital Status: Single
Living Relatives: Parents, Bryan and Cloud; siblings, brother Matty, and sister Moon

Age: 19
Gender: Female 
Height: 5’8”
Weight: 117 lbs
Size: Medium 
Eyes: Green
Hair: Black

~~~ABILITIES~~~ 
(Ability, Rank, Mod/Total Mod) 

STR 10 +0 
DEX 16 +3 
CON 14 +2 
INT 12 +1 
WIS 16 +3 
CHA 20 +5 

~~~SAVES~~~ 
DMG +2
FORT +2
REF +5 
WILL +5

~~~MOVEMENT~~~ 
INIT +3 
SPD - Normal: 30 

~~~COMBAT~~~ 
BASE DEFENSE 4 
DEF 17
FLAT  14
MENTAL  17

BASE ATTACK  2
MELEE +2
RANGED +5
MENTAL +5

~~~SKILLS~~~ 
(Name [Mod/Ranks]) 
Acrobatics [5/2]
Balance [4/1]
Bluff [10/2]
Diplomacy [15/5]
Disguise[12/5]
Drive [5/2]
Innuendo [9/2]
Perform [10/5]
Sense Motive [10/7]
Taunt [10/5]

~~~FEATS~~~ 
Attractive +3 Bluff/Diplomacy
Fame +3/-3 to charisma skils based on her Rep
Iron Will
Lightning Reflexes
Surprise Strike
Wealth

~~~POWERS~~~ 
Absorbtion(Blast) +8 [6pp;40pp] 
- SOURCE: Mutation
- EXTRA: Both Types
- EXTRA: Triggered x2 (Does not need to be aware of the attack)
- EXTRA: Automatically hits (as the effect in Energy Field that always hits)
- FLAW: cannot turn off the triggered blasts

notes:  Fighting Karma is a tricky proposition, Shoot her, and your the one that gets hurt, throw her off a building, and the street ends up with a bigger then normal crater and an unhurt lucy standing there.  While she cannot really hurt anyone herself, people can batter themselves senseless slapping her around.

~~~COST~~~ 
ABILITIES [30] 
BASE ATT [6] 
BASE DEF [8] 
SKILLS [16] 
FEATS [12] 
POWERS [48] 
TOTAL [120] 
UNSPENT [0]

Karma is one of the truly lucky people, always been the most popular, she was born with a silver tongue and the beauty to make her a star.  Lucy has been on the path to stardom since she was 5 and was in her first play.  At 13 she did her first modeling job, and at 17 she star'd in her first film.  Her parents have been fairly supportive of her career meerly making sure that she kept up her school studies.  At least until it happened.

Lucy and her parents were eating at a posh resturant hotel when a Super Criminal decided to rob the place.  In the bothched attempt he recognized Lucy and took her hostage.  The Super ended up hitting the star with an energy blast to the temple, it wasn't Lucy that was lobotomized, and that was the first indication of her powers.  The Starlet was the the talk of the Entertainment industry when she when she "decided" to go to the mutant academy to learn about her powers.

Karma's inclusion in a Hero Squad would be a media Coup, the young woman is quite well versed in dealing with media, as well as all the skills required for being an undercover operative, beside already being a media darling.

Appearance:  Karma is a very attractive young woman, having won modeling contracts, and movie deals sice she was 13.  She wears her shoulder length brown hair in whatever way strikes her fancy, but currently, it is in a gelled spikey mass.  She has bright green eyes, and the delicate facial features of a person with a hint of Sioux blood.


----------



## GreatLemur (Mar 25, 2005)

*Name:* Mason Kim
*Alias:* Banjax

*Abilities* (18 points)
*STR:* 10 (+0)
*DEX:* 14 (+2)
*CON:* 10 (+0)
*INT:* 16 (+3)
*WIS:* 14 (+2)
*CHA:* 14 (+2)

*Combat* (9 points)
*Damage Save:* +0
*Fortitude Save:* +0
*Reflex Save:* +2
*Will Save:* +2
*Base Defense:* +0
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30
*Base Attack:* +3
*Melee:* +4
*Ranged:* +4

*Skills* (28 points)
*Computers:* +8
*Craft (electronics):* +8
*Craft (programming):* +8
*Disable Device:* +4
*Knowledge (conspiracy theory):* +4
*Knowledge (local underworld):* +4
*Open Lock:* +4
*Repair:* +8
*Spot:* +4
*Taunt:* +4

*Feats* (11 points)
Attack Finesse
Dodge
Talented (Craft (electronics) and Repair)
All-Around Sight (flaw: Device)
Darkvision (flaw: Device)
Radio Broadcast (flaw: Device)
Radio Hearing (flaw: Device)
See Invisibility (flaw: Device)

*Powers* (54 points)
*Datalink:* +6
- flaw: Range (touch)
- 6 points
*Drain:* +6
- flaw: Limited – One Source (super-science)
- 6 points
*Stun:* +4
- flaw: Range (touch)
- 4 points
*Super-Intelligence:* +6
- flaw: Limited (only useful with machines)
- 6 points
*Force Field:* +4
- extra: Force Attacks (Energy Blast (stun))
- flaw: Device
- 8 points
*Gadgets:* +6
- 6 points
*Teleportation:* +6
- extra: Blink
- flaw: Device
- stunt: Extended Teleport
- 14 points
*Telescopic Sense:* (sight) +4
- extra: Extra Sense (hearing)
- flaw: Device
- 4 points


*Background*
Mason Kim grew up as part of a stable family in a safe, semi-wealthy California suburb.  His family wasn't one of the wealthy ones, but they did well for themselves at the jobs necessary to support the rich folks' lifestyles.  As a child, Mason never wanted for much, except perhaps excitement.

His mutation finally manifested itself, at age 15, in a gradual manner.  Over a course of weeks, he began to realize that the electronic and digital devices that surrounded him were full of subtle energy and coded information that he could somehow _feel_.  At first, he didn't even recognize the phenomenon as mutation-related.  He simply assumed he was just noticing something most people don't, like the tiny, high-pitched whine of a cathode ray tube.  But as he began to understand and interpret the language of electrons, he found he could _touch_ such a screen, close his eyes, and still know exactly what it was displaying.  Eventually, he realized that he was experiencing something unique.

He kept this quiet, however.  He had no interest in getting shipped off away from the highschool--where he'd finally started making a few good friends and talking to girls--to go to one of those _special_ schools.  Not over something like this, something he could easily hide, something that could never be dangerous anyway.

So he kept his simple power to himself, gradually learning more about it as he felt the pulse and flow and sizzling patterns of the machines in his daily life, and--when he was absolutely certain he was safe from observation--experimented with trying to send data _back_ at them.

It was only a year before he found he could use a computer faster and more effectively just by touching the system unit.  And two weeks after that, he learned to skip the hardware altogether, and access the Internet just by touching a public data jack.

Mason's unique insight into electrical devices incubated a preternatural understanding of machines.  While still in highschool--and without so much as reading a repair manual--he began tinkering with electronics.  He was successful enough to burn down half his family's garage and almost kill himself through electrocution twice.  He was hooked.

After high school, he rode a full scholarship off to college, the big city, and a curriculumn of engineering and computer science.

He never quite made it all the way to a degree.

He began making good money writing code in between classes--usually in his dorm room, where no one could see that he wasn't using his hands--and started to wonder if he even needed college.  Especially while there were such interesting things to distract him.  The money he made as a freelance programmer almost always went into electronic components, which in turn went into any of a dozen different private projects he'd spend his nights messing about with.

He'd never had much interest in the various mutant hero groups that crowded the media, but the very night he managed to get his portable forcefield system working decently was also the first night he hit the streets as Banjax: solo, unlicensed superhuman vigilante.  And while he kept attending classes--however sporadically--for almost a month afterwards, that was also the night that his college career truly died.

From there, his life settled into a comfortable routine of high adventure and dangerous science.  By day he'd lie, drowsing, on the couch of his new apartment, curled in a fetal position around a closed laptop, writing code in a whisper of electrons.  By night, he'd run around the city in a multi-lensed helmet and a shimmering blue forcefield, looking for trouble and generally finding quite a bit of it.  Over time, his costume and array of gadgets changed, and he raised his sights ever higher, taking down ever more prominent crime figures.  More than a few people died.  He dabbled in technology verging on science fiction, eventually achieving a reasonably-safe personal teleporter.

No one was safe from him.  Not Marlon "Bomb" Welch, the explosively-powered gang leader Mason launched out an 8th-story window--and into traffic--with a force blast.  Not Dane Freggiaro, the regenerating mob enforcer for whom he invented a disintegration chamber.  Not even the Heavy Crew, a mercenary team who found their modified military power armor turned against them by Banjax's special touch.

Eventually, he began to look past the endless crime bosses and mutant criminals towards suspicions of corrupt government agencies.  It could be that that's why he was finally arrested.  Mason himself certainly thinks so.

Unreported and untrained mutant powers, possession of what any creative DA could term illegal weaponry, unsanctioned vigilanteism (and all the assorted violent crimes that that entails)--Mason Kim was looking at serious prison time.  And so, despite his now-validated distrust of the government, he jumped at the chance to take a stint in the Guardians instead.


*Powers and Equipment*
Mason's only real "power" is his ability to electrically communicate with and manipulate electronics by touch.  He can start a car without a key, read or write to magnetic media by handling it, hack a network by grasping a data cable, or severely scramble a suit of power armor with a touch (the technique which prompted him to call himself "Banjax," and archaic word meaning to ruin or destroy).  If pressed, he can channel enough electricty into his touch to shock and stun a human being, but it's not a trick he relies on often.

His primary advantage is in his array of home-made gadgetry.  Between his intuitive understanding of machines and his ability to influence them directly, he's managed to make possible a number of feats beyond mainstream contemporary technology.  His main devices are a forcefield-generating suit which can be used to direct burts of concussive force, a face-obscuring helmet that bristles with a variety sensory equipment, and his most profound accomplishment, a suit that enables quick, short-ranged teleportation.

At any given time, he generally also has a few completely experimental devices more-or-less assembled and ready to go in his workshop, and available via a more cumbersome, long-ranged teleport system that uses his personal teleporter as an anchor point.

Almost everything he builds would be entirely unusable by anyone else.  His mutation makes any sort of normal mechanical interface unnecessary, and in some cases his own brain actually serves as a calibrator and relay for separate components.  His helmet, in fact, lacks any sort of internal display.  Reverse engineering his devices would also prove difficult, due to the haphazard nature of their workings, with gaps here and there that can be filled only by his unique ability.


*Appearance*
Without his Banjax gear, Mason Kim is a short, moderately attractive young Korean man of average build and nondescript mode of dress.  He keeps his hair cut closely to improve direct head-to-helmet contact.

The main element of the Banjax outfit, the forcefield generator, consists of a black jumpsuit covered in a web of straps which support dozens of smooth, palm-sized metal disks--which actually project the field--and a single, back-mounted power supply.  The teleporter is a complicated and multi-segmented cluster of machinery attached to a heavy belt.  Most striking, though, is probably the helmet, which covers Mason's head entirely in black steel, presenting to the world an assymetrical collection of camera lenses, including a number mounted on the back and sides of the apparatus.


*Personality*
Still vaguely immature at 21, Mason is a slightly amoral thrill-seeker at heart.  While he truly did start his vigilante career with the intention of helping people, the primary reason was always the same as the reason for all his time spend inventing devices no one else could ever use: it was a tremendous amount of fun.

His moral code is one that, he feels, functions as elegantly and unquestionably as a mathematical proof.  Inflicting a small hurt--or committing a small crime--in order to prevent a greater one is entirely justified.  Greater hurts are acceptable to prevent even more terrible ones, and the systems scales all the way up to justify the murder of people whom the world is theoretically better off without.  At the same time, however, he abhors the use of _unnecessary_ force.

In the recent years before his forced conversion from a criminal vigilante to an enlisted soldier for the North American Alliance, he had become increasingly interested in theories regarding the powers involved in the War, and the rumored injustices and excesses of the Mutant Age governments.  He doesn't specifically _believe_ any particular theory and has no strong political leanings, but he maintains a healthy skepticism regarding the motives of government agencies all the same.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 25, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> =Argent Silvermage:
> - Which charachter are you submitting? Currently, I am assuming Tornado.
> - I like the beginnings of the Tornado's back story but I would like to see more over the next couple days.



Yeah. Tornado. more backstory coming up.


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 25, 2005)

I have a really cool idea for my character, but I'll need some help from you to work out the details. My character is dead. His mutations allowed him to transcend death and now he is a ghost. I built this the best way I could find based on the rules in the book. What I'd like to do, with your permission, is presume my character succeeded on an Astral Projection power check to stay alive when his physical form perished (even though this is techincally impossible at PL 8 since the DC is 30). If you're not cool with this, I could build the character with Incorporeality instead (and a lot of immunities), or perhaps my physical body is in a coma somewhere. Let me know how you want to handle this. At any rate, here is my current character build and background:


```
Real Name: Dorian Freidmore          Group Affiliation: N.A.A.
Codename: Resident                   Identity: Secret
Base of Operations:                  First Appearance:
PL: 8                                Size: Medium        
Gender: Male                         Age: Stopped at 15 (would otherwise be 28)
Height: 5' 11"                       Weight: 0lbs (formerly 185lbs)
Eyes: Blue                           Hair: Brown

Ability   Total   Power   Base    Modifier
Str        10      +0      10        +0 
Dex        10      +0      10        +0
Con        10      +0      10        +0
Int        14      +0      14        +2
Wis        18      +2      16        +4 
Cha        18      +6      12        +4

Save      Total   Ability    Power
Damage     +0       +0        +0
Fort       +0       +0        +0
Ref        +0       +0        +0
Will       +8       +4        +4

Defense: 10
Initiative: +0 

Hero Points: 4

Speed: 40 ft

Base Attack: +0
Melee: +0
Ranged: +0

Super-Power          Rank   Cost  Extra                   Flaw
Super-Charisma        6      18   Intimidating presence 
Telepathy             4       8   Group link (up to 4)    Communication only
Astral Projection     8      40
Possession            8      24
Amazing Save (Will)   4       4
Super-Wisdom          2       6

Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Bluff                     10    +4    +0    +14
Diplomacy                  8    +4    +4    +16   (+2 syn
Gather Information         6    +4    +4    +14
Innuendo                   4    +4    +2    +10
Intimidate                 8    +4    +2    +14
Read Lips                  4    +2    +0    +6
Science (Psychology)       5    +2    +0    +7
Sense Motive               5    +4    +0    +9
Taunt                      5    +4    +2    +11

Weakness
Susceptible: All things that affect the undead (holy water, crosses, holy ground, etc)
Quirk: Fear of water/drowning

COSTS
Abilities      12
Skills         28
Powers        100
Weakness      -20 
Total         120
```

*Background:* Dorian always seemed to be disconnected from the world. In school, he was better than the other kids. Not so much better that he stood out, just good enough that he got decent grades but not outstanding ones. He also knew enough to stay clear of any trouble, but also lacked the drive to stand out for any actions such as community service or fund drives. Dorian was quiet and reserved, finding the daily routine of life as a high school student to be mundane and disinteresting. His overriding ennui with life left him with no friends, a fact that only occasionally troubled him. 

One day, Dorian and his parents were on their way home after eating out at a local restaurant. Halfway across the Hudson River, their hover car suffered a freak malfunction (Dorian later learned that such breakdowns only happened in 1 in 10,000 units - odds that the Ford Motor Company were willing to take). The hover car spun out of control and then nose-dived straight into the river. The hover car sank in mere seconds and there seemed to be no way of escape. Dorian and his parents were trapped in a prison of water and began to drown. Dorain could feel his lungs fill with water, could realize his life ebbing away as the precious air he needed could not be found. And that is when it happened...

By all reason, Dorian should have died. Instead, when he breathed what he thought was his last, he suddenly felt as if his mind was looking down upon the scene - as if he were detached from the moment. Then he realized that the scene he looked upon was drifting further away. He was watching himself sink! Somehow he was still alive - no, not alive - still in existence, even though he had died. Dorian, in his panicked state, swam away from the scene and didn't look back. He just wanted to be away from the whole thing. It wasn't until he was hovering a few yards over the surface of the water that he realized that he had not swam the distance, rather he "floated" there. 

Over the next few years, Dorian learned many things about himself. Dorian had died, but his spirit somehow lived on. He found he could interact with the world only by melding his spirit into the body of another. Eventually, he learned how to make himself appear physically, although his presence tends to disturb those who see him. He also discovered, much to his dismay, that crosses burned him. After his wandering and time of discovery ended, Dorian decided that he needed to find someone who could help him with his strange new existence. He also realized that with these powers he could likely become an effective operative for the government.  This is when he joined the N.A.A. military.

The military scientists informed him that he had indeed died, but apparently his mutation allowed him to transcend the typical results of death. They also pointed out to him that his personal presence and mental willpower had drastically improved, both suspected symptoms of his condition. With extensive training, Dorian learned how to leverage his newfound strength of self coupled with his ability to possess others. In addition, Dorian discovered that he could communicate with others in some way that approached telepathy. Dorian dubbed this ability "Soul Speaking." 

With the imminent founding of the Guardians, the military thought it would be wise to add Dorian to their ranks. With no true physical form, he could be kept secret from the public eye and aid in infiltration and a myriad of other situations that could arise that might be too "delicate" for the more "photogenic" members of the team. Dorian gave himself the codename resident and prepared himself for his first assignment on the field.

*Appearance*: Dorian is naturally invisible to the naked eye, he has to will himself visible. When he does so, Dorian looks much like he did on the fatefull day when his physical form perished. Despite the fact that 13 years have passed since his drowning, Dorian still looks only 15. 

*Personality*: Dorian used to be very meek and quiet. He now is incredibly strong-willed and vocal when he thinks it necessary. Ironically, his newfound strength is obscured by the fact that he's technically dead. Constantly looking for a way to connect to the world, Dorian perpetually struggles with his twisted existence. He strives to at least lend what aid he can with his newfound abilities until he ceases to exist. Dorian has no idea if he will ever stop existing, but contemplates his mortality regularly. Finally, due to the traumatic experience of watching his parents and his self die, Dorian is irrationally terrified of bodies of water of any significance. If its possible to drown in a particular body of water, Dorian becomes inconsolably afraid.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 25, 2005)

*Name:  Linda Johnson (Callsign: Longhorn)*
Concept:  Country Girl
PL 8; PP 119; Unspent 1; HP 4

*Abilities: [30 pp]*
Str 16, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 12

*Saves:*
Dmg +2, Fort +2, Ref +3, Will +5 (3 +2 iron will)

*Combat: [20 pp]*
Attack: Melee +7, Ranged +7; Mental +7
Defense: 17/14 (4 +3 Dex), Mental 17 (4 +3 Wis)
Init +7; Run 30/60/120, Size: Medium

*Skills: [21 pp]*
Bonus: Str +3, Dex +3, Con +2, Int +1, Wis +3, Cha +1
Diplomacy +14 (11/1/2 synergy), Drive +8 (5/3), Listen +6 (3/3), Pilot +8 (5/3), Repair +5 (4/1), Search +3 (2/1), Sense Motive +12 (9/3), Spot +6 (3/3)

Note:  Speaks English

*Feats: [12  pp]*
All-Out Attack, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Power Attack

*Weakness: [0 pp]*

*Powers: [44 pp]*
Strike +8 [stunt: dual damage, energy blast (extra: deflection <extra: rapid x2>); Cost 5pp; Total 44pp]

*Devices: [0 pp]*

*Training: [0 pp]*

*Appearance:*
Age: 20, Height: 6'2", Weight: 185 pounds, Hair: Brown, Eyes: Brown

Backstory and such:  Coming Soon!


----------



## Synchronicity (Mar 25, 2005)

I've tweaked, prodded, corrected and updated Christopher in my earlier post. 'Far as I can see, I'm pretty much done. Anything else I need to address?   

Synch.


----------



## Gideon (Mar 25, 2005)

All details of charachters must be in by sunday.  I will be making charachter decisions then.  I will apologize now for the work that some of you will put in and not get the pay-off for.  I am currently only going to use 5 PC's as stated in my original post and the others will be given preferential status,alternates, should a spot open.

Specific Comments:
*Super Girl:*
- Your background doesn't explain your high BAB and BDB.  I would like to see either the background or those stats changed.
- I think I disagree with part of your notes under the powers heading.  If some one had grappled you and thrown you, why would they end up injured?  The ground hurt you not them.  Or am I misunderstanding?
- Please give me a few more details on the super-villan.  A name, a costume...something.

*tyrlaan*
-I like your concept.  However, I am not sure it is appropriate for this particular game.  The Guardians are designed as a very very public team.  The N.A.A. military would make good use of your charachter's powers but it would be with their covert strike team.

*Calinon:*
-I don't have my book with me but I believe you mis-priced your charachter's mutation.
    Strike                   2 PP
    extra: Energy Blast 1 PP
    Extra: Deflection    1 PP
        Extra: Rapid      1 PP
        Extra: Rapid      1 PP

   TOTAL: 6PP/ Rank

*Synchronocity:*
Your charachter is all prepared.


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 25, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> Specific Comments:
> *Super Girl:*
> - Your background doesn't explain your high BAB and BDB.  I would like to see either the background or those stats changed.
> - I think I disagree with part of your notes under the powers heading.  If some one had grappled you and thrown you, why would they end up injured?  The ground hurt you not them.  Or am I misunderstanding?
> - Please give me a few more details on the super-villan.  A name, a costume...something.




Perhaps you can help me come up with how you would do the power build if I explain what I would like.  What I was going for with Karma was a sort of voodoo doll.  If someone shoots her, they get the bullet wound, if she gets stabbed, they get cut, etc.  The reason her BAB is so high is that I was trying to make it automatic, or close to automatic that her attacker takes the damage, she literally has no control of it, she couldn't say, turn it off if she went to the doctor.  If there is some other way to model the karma attack hitting her attacker without high BAB, I would like to lower her BAB to 2 or so to cover basic training and thats it, I just don't know how to model the power correctly.  I will drop her BDB as well, what sounds about right for basic training?

As far as the super-villian, I didn't know if you would have wanted to use someone you had in mind.  I am thinking that it would be a newly empowered streert punk who got high on his sense of new found power.  He would have the energy blast power. He wouldn't have been anyone who had a name that anyone would really recognize.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 26, 2005)

Actually, check out page 95 of the main book relating to power stunts.  Strike and energy blast are both attack effects (pg 93).  Because I can't use both at once, I can take energy blast as a stunt of strike.  It's like a force fielder taking force attack - energy blast.  He can take snare and suffocate as stunts as they are both attack effects, but he can only use one of the three effects at once.

Now, if I wanted "area" on my energy blast, that would be an extra (of the stunt) costing 1 per rank to the maximum of my strike ranks.

I actually asked Steve Kenson about this on the M&M boards when I was early into my game, and got pointed to the same part in the book.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey, Supergirl...

Instead of high Base Attack Bonus, look at taking all-out attack, accurate attack and attack focus (energy blast).  This way, should some poor shmuck drop a hammer on your foot, he's not going to be blasted into oblivion, while if someone is attacking you, you can focus to direct your attacks more efficiently, even if you can't stop from attacking.

A couple of things that will eventually come up though.  One, do you 'blast' at your maximum stored potential, since you can't control attacking?  Two, if you are thrown off a building, you don't suffer damage until you hit the ground, so when you hit the ground and suffer damage, the ground will be the one getting blasted, not the feller tossing you off the roof.  Three, what the heck happens when a non-direct damaging attack occurs, like getting caught in a fireball?  Where does the blast go, or does it go anywhere at all?  I know you can absorb it, so perhaps it is just stored.

For defense, you probably want a low defense (or rather don't 'need' a high defense) so that people that attack you get smoked.  You shouldn't have to worry about someone bumping into you getting blasted, since you very likely won't get hurt unless you run headlong into them, or they drop something like a hammer on your foot 

Anyway, just a thought or two!


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 26, 2005)

Her Karma blasts are always at whatever strength she gets hit at, she cannot make them weaker or avoid them, and she cannot target them, increasing or decreasing them.



> if you are thrown off a building, you don't suffer damage until you hit the ground, so when you hit the ground and suffer damage, the ground will be the one getting blasted




Right, the ground would get the blast



> what the heck happens when a non-direct damaging attack occurs, like getting caught in a fireball? Where does the blast go, or does it go anywhere at all? I know you can absorb it, so perhaps it is just stored.




If the damaging attack was the result of an area attack, the person that launched the area attack would get her portion of the blast.  If it was a natural thing, like a fire, the fire would just intensify around her without burning her, etc.


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 26, 2005)

I dropped my Combat abilities to:
BAB 2
BDB 4

this represents the basic training that we are all suppoused to get.  Because of that, I have 8pp to play with, this is what I have for her powers currently

Absorbtion (Blast) +8 [extras: Both Types, Triggered, Triggered; flaws: cannot stop trigger; 5pp a rank; 40pp]

If your ok with it Gideon, I could use those 8 points to give it an extra that would be like energy field where it automatically forces the enemy to make a damage save.


----------



## Keia (Mar 26, 2005)

Gideon,

Made the changes you suggested to the character and updated.  Let me know if there's anything else.

Keia


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 26, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> *tyrlaan*
> -I like your concept.  However, I am not sure it is appropriate for this particular game.  The Guardians are designed as a very very public team.  The N.A.A. military would make good use of your charachter's powers but it would be with their covert strike team.




Understood. Feel free to use 'em. I'll see if I can concoct another character before you cut us off.


----------



## GreatLemur (Mar 26, 2005)

Okay, finally done with my character.  The horrifying thing, though, is that I actually feel like writing up a second one, too.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 26, 2005)

not sure if you noticed but i added to Tornado's background


----------



## Gideon (Mar 26, 2005)

*Super Girl:*
-I was looking at other power builds but I think the one you have now will suit your concept   best.  I have some concerns about the ranged 'Energy Field' always hit effect but I'll mull it over.

*Great Lemure:*
- I like your power set.  It is an interesting conglomeration of various powers.  Also, I like the way you used flaws from a design point of view.
-   Just for the fun of it give me three names of people that Banjax busted/exterminated

*Calinon:*
- You are correct on the Energy Blast.  I had some how missed that it was a power stunt.

*Argent Silvermage*
- Saw the expanded background.  Thanks.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 26, 2005)

*Linda's History*
Linda grew up in a military family.  Her father is a military mechanic, and her mother is a member of the JAG office in Texas.  Her schooling took place on base facilities, but most of her free time as a youth was spent tinkering with military vehicles with her father.  That has made Linda a bit of a tomboy, but her always cheerful and optimistic personality, bright smile and straightforward attitude have made her someone who still garners a lot of attention from the guys.

When her mid-teen blood test for the mutant gene came back positive, it was a bit of a surprise, but not nearly so surprising as when, two years later, her powers manifested themselves in a multi-million dollar way.  While working on the base commander's personal transport, a gremlin in the electronics was wearing both her and her father's patience rather thin.  In frustration, she punched the side of the jeep.

KAPOW!

An explosion of light was followed by the thunderous sounds of ripping steal and exploding objects.  Her father and her were left standing where the jeep had been, staring through a jeep sized hole into the main storage bay, past a jet with it's nose sheared off and to the flaming wreckage of a military hovership with an oddly jeep sized hole in its side.

"Huh," her father said with remarkable calmness, a screwdriver still in hand positioned to adjust something.  "I think you fixed the bug in the electrical system."

"And how," Linda said.

After the fire was put out and the commander calmed down, the army took a great deal of interest in Linda.  She was immediately offered a chance to enter the military, something she jumped at.  After extensive training, both of a mundane nature and to do with her powers, she spent six months doing advanced training both in piloting and driving of military vehicles.  Her looks and smile, not to mention her powers, had her become the poster girl for the military recruitment flyers, not to mention a regular guest speaker at career days around the country.

At one such event when she was just 18, she had her first, and only, negative military experience.  After attending a career day in New York, and answering the question "Linda JOHNSON?  Any relation to Kyle Johnson?" for the hundredth time (the answer to which is "No relation, partner.") she finally wrapped up her day and went for coffee.  As she walked around downtown that evening, she was chased by a small group of unsavory characters.  They trapped her in an alley and their intentions became obvious.  However, after one slapped her to try to get her into submission, her training kicked in.  By the time the police and ambulance arrived, the count was three dead, while the other two were lucky to only be knocked through a brick wall.

While the event was kept out of the public eye, the fact that she had not simply defended herself, but used what the court deemed "extreme prejudice," was to be examined by the court in detail.  However, to protect one of their future assets (as the new team was already on the drawing board), the military intervened and the case vanished from the public courts.  The military, however, requested that she take a voluntary discharge from military service.  Disappointed, but ever ready to help her beloved military out, she did so, joining the public sector workforce as a mechanic.  The military allowed her to remain a member of the reserves, however.

Which brings us to present day events.  Her past 'crimes' long since forgotten by the public, she has received an offer to return to military service, one she is more than happy to accept.

*Description*
Linda is quite tall, standing 6'2", and quite well built thanks to her military training, and heavy lifting of her job.  She is a definite cowgirl, dressing in western wear at every opportunity.  It's seldom you don't see her with cowboy boots and a cowboy hat on.

She has mid-back length brown hair she keeps in a neat ponytail, and brown eyes.  She doesn't tend to wear a lot of makeup.  She nearly always has a ready smile on her face that can light up a room.

She is cheerful, friendly and straightforward and has a knack for reading people.

Her strike powers manifest themselves as a glowing pink nimbus about her hands and feet.  When she does that, her eyes glow as well, but that is just a side effect of the power coursing through her.

Her deflection ability takes a few forms.  Normally, there is no evidence she has the ability.  But when she has her strike power activated, or something attacks her (something that would cause damage), a nearly transparent second skin surrounds her.  She has practiced enough to add an effect she enjoys; a pair of glowing pink horns extend from the field at her temples when the field is active or activated.  The formation of this second skin is instantaneous if she isn't expecting an attack, her powers working with some unknown sense to protect her when she is caught unawares.


----------



## Synchronicity (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey, GreatLemur, some good news for you! In the Errata (certainly that dating from 10/04/04), they changed 'Extended Teleport' to a Power Stunt, not an Extra, so you've got 4 more pp to play around with!   

*blinks slightly* 
Hey, reading over people's characters...at 24, is Chris likely to be ending up as the old man of the team?!   

Synch.


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 26, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> *Super Girl:*
> -I was looking at other power builds but I think the one you have now will suit your concept   best.  I have some concerns about the ranged 'Energy Field' always hit effect but I'll mull it over.




I was hoping that since it was her only means of causing damage that it would be more acceptable, since it is dependent on her being attacked first and on her own she cannot do anything.  I designed her to be a 'Face', a front girl, with her main emphasis on out of combat situations, Diplomacy, Perform, Impersonation, etc. and only enough combat stuff to let her squeek by.  Fighting just isn't her thing.

I also updated her charcter sheet, dropping her wisdom to 16, and putting 3 skill points towards diplomacy, and 1 more towards sense motive.


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 26, 2005)

Okay, here's a new character idea. Let me know what you think.

A note on the shapeshift power. The flaw is supposed to represent that he can only shapeshift to look like someone he uses the mimic power on _and_ can't choose not to shapeshift when he uses the mimic power.


```
Real Name: Kevin Bergman             Group Affiliation: N.A.A.
Codename: Carbon                     Identity: Secret
Base of Operations:                  First Appearance:
PL: 8                                Size: Medium        
Gender: Male                         Age: 21  
Height: 5' 6 "                       Weight: 145lbs
Eyes: Slate blue                     Hair: Dark Brown

Ability   Total   Power   Base    Modifier
Str        10      +0      10        +0 
Dex        13      +0      13        +1
Con        10      +0      10        +0
Int        10      +0      10        +0
Wis         8      +0       8        -1 
Cha         8      +0       8        -1

Save      Total   Ability    Power
Damage     +0       +0        +0
Fort       +0       +0        +0
Ref        +1       +1        +0
Will       -1       -1        +0

Defense: 11
Initiative: +1 

Hero Points: 4

Speed: 30 ft

Base Attack: +3
Melee: +3 or +4
Ranged: +4

Feat
Attack Finesse

Super-Power          Rank   Cost  Extra                   Flaw
Mimic                 8      88   Additional Attribute
  Ability Scores                    -Feats
                                    -Powers 
                                  All Attributes x3
                                  Expanded powers x4 
                                    -(6pp/rank)
Shapeshift            8      16   Exact                   Limited - One Type (only mimicked)

Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Acrobatics                11    +1    +2    +14   (+2 synergy from Jump)
Balance                   11    +1    +2    +14   (+2 synergy from Acrobatics)
Climb                      5    +0    +0    +5
Escape Artist              7    +1    +0    +8
Jump                       8    +0    +2    +10   (+2 synergy from Acrobatics)

Weakness
Quirk: Always in need of/looking for acceptance
Vulnerability: Radiation (radiation does incredibly nasty things to his already unstable structure)

COSTS
Abilities      8
Skills         21
Feats           2
Powers        104
Weakness      -15 
Total         120
```

*Background:* Kevin Bergman had it tough in school. He didn't fit in with the smart kids because he wasn't smart enough. He didn't fit in with the jocks because all he could do well was gymnastics (no football or baseball for him). He didn't have the guts to be a trouble maker (not to mention what his father would do to him if he ever got caught). He didn't even observe the same holidays as most of the other kids. Kevin wasn't particularly picked on, it was more like everyone just ignored him. More than anything Kevin just wanted to be like everyone else. Even if, just once, he could be someone else, he could be happy. And one day his wish came true.

Kevin was on his way to fifth period English when he passed Mark Binder and Stacey Stratson. Stacey had her arms around Mark's arm and was holding tight. Oh how much Kevin wished he could be Mark Binder and have Stacey clinging to his arm. Kevin strolled on, enraptured by his daydream, and walked right into Mark. Mark gave him a fierce glare and didn't need to say anything. In a flash, Kevin took off around the corner before Mark would exact any sort of revenge he might have been cooking up. Kevin raced to the nearest bathroom, embarrassed that he had let his mind wander and produce such a scene. Looming over a sink, Kevin looked up at himself and nearly jumped out of his skin. Kevin looked _exactly_ like Mark Binder. 

Kevin tried to hide his newfound abilities. Realizing he could be anyone he wanted to, Kevin tried to work himself into just about any clique by masquerading as one of the members of the group. However, all of his attempts failed horribly because he had no knack for passing off as someone else other than their appearance. Sure, he caused a veritable ton of confusion throughout the school all of sophomore and junior year, but its not like he had Stacey Stratson calling him her boyfriend. And it didn't take long for someone to figure out what was going on, so Kevin was soon whisked away to a special school for people with powers like him.

By the end of junior year at his new school, Kevin had learned that when he took on the appearance of someone, he also seemed to acquire some of their abilities. One day he bumped into a girl who could fly and then he found he could. Another time, he "tagged" a student that claimed to be super-smart, and, sure enough, Kevin's intelligence shot through the roof. However, Kevin saw his abilties as a sham. If there was no one else around to copy, he was completely and utterly normal. He had just succeeded at leaving behind one group that he could never be a part of for one where that feeling was even worse. 

When Kevin finished school, he decided that he needed to find a way to better utilize his abilities. He signed up for the military, hoping the experience would toughen him up and teach him important life skills that would help him mesh with the rest of the world. What instead happened is that he was recruited for a new team of super powered individuals called the Guardians. The military scientists that examined him determined that he would be an excellent asset to the team. With his ability to mimic anyone else's abilities, he could fill any tactical need the team would have literally on the fly. Some of the scientists even postulated that Kevin might be able to one day use his power at range, and possibly even extract memories from people he affects. Public relations was a fan of adding him too, figuring it would be good press to have a Jew on the team. So it was decided. So now Kevin only hopes that he can fit in with this new group of impressive heroes...

*Appearance:* Kevin is dangerously close to being categorized as scrawny. His days as a gymnast back in high school has left him relatively fit, but not overly strong or hardy. With some help from the public relations team, Kevin wears his hair neatly parted to the left and is always clean-shaven. 

*Personality:* Kevin constantly compares himself to those around him and is exceptionally critical, leaving him to always think he never measures up. This self-abuse leads him to constantly seek acceptance from everyone, even if he actually already has it. Even though he has super powers, he now is surrounded by other people with powers as well, so he never feels superior, even for a moment. It's exceptionally difficult to get Kevin to express an opinion because he'd rather defer to another in hopes of gaining their approval. On the bright side, this does mean he follows orders to the letter.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 26, 2005)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Hey, reading over people's characters...at 24, is Chris likely to be ending up as the old man of the team?!
> 
> Synch.



Travis/Tornado is 31


----------



## Synchronicity (Mar 26, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Travis/Tornado is 31




Ah, missed that. Still...there are a lot of young uns signing up for the military these days!   

Synch.


----------



## Synchronicity (Mar 26, 2005)

Yow. Mimic isn't cheap, is it? Tyrlaan, I take it you're aware that without the 'Expanded Powers' Extra on Mimic, you can only mimic powers of 2pp/rank or less cost? Not that that's a huge flaw, but looking at all of the currently submitted characters, among them there aren't many powers you're capable of mimicking; Phoenix's regeneration and 'containment suit' are the only powers which cost 2pp/rank or less. Just thought I'd mention in case it might become an issue. 

Synch.


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 26, 2005)

Yup, I was aware of the 2pp/rank limitation, but misread the section about extras. Hmm...I'll have to see if I can retool him at all...


----------



## Synchronicity (Mar 26, 2005)

Yeah, Mimic's one of those head-achey powers. I've always avoided building a character with it, because I think it'd make my head explode.  

Synch.


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 26, 2005)

Well, I just finished tweaking him. I can do 6pp/rank now, but I can't dupe skills anymore. That's fine with me, since I was thinking of skipping skills in the first place. I figure 6pp/rank should work better.


----------



## Gideon (Mar 26, 2005)

*tyrlaan:*
- Why does your charachter have a +6 BAB?  Your background doesn't indicate extensive training in hitting people, at least not right now.  I would like to see either the background or the BAB changed.
- I don't think your flaw is worth 10 PP.  I would be willing to give you 5 PP for it if your really play up Kevin's desire for acceptance.

*Super Girl:*
- The 'Energy Field' effect is acceptable on a trial basis.  I know that is kinda crappy for you but I am still uncomfortable with the power and would like to see it in play.  Unfortunatly, I don't have the time or people to put the Extra through its paces.  I will only ask that it be changed if Karma turns out to be God.  I really don't think it will come to that but I wanted you to be aware of the possibility up front.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 26, 2005)

Heh, another mimic named Kevin.  Gideon... you know what to do! 

Oh, and I'm pretty sure the young 'uns are a result of the mutant gene becoming active in people between 15 and 16 years of age in most people, though they rarely suface later in life.


----------



## Animus (Mar 26, 2005)

Is there still room for one more? I've been dying to try M&M!


----------



## Gideon (Mar 26, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Kevin=Mimic=ut oh




One psycho ninja woman coming up.

*tyrlaan*
I forgot to mention in my earlier post that as soon as your mutant powers became active you would have been relocated to a mutant school where you would have learned about your powers and not finished out your schooling in your original school.

Animus, I am afraid we are full right at this second.  But if you leave an email address I will contact you if space opens up in the future.

Speaking of fullness, I like all of your charachter concepts and am sure the remaining mechanic issues can be iron out.  That leaves us with two options

1.  Me going through and choosing the 5 concepts I like the most.
2.  Keeping all 7 but slowing my posting speed from 6/7 times a week to 4ish times a week.

We are going to go with option 2.  I will post the beginning of the IC thread Sunday night and link it here.  We will need to finalize your charachters by then.


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 27, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> *tyrlaan:*
> - Why does your charachter have a +6 BAB?  Your background doesn't indicate extensive training in hitting people, at least not right now.  I would like to see either the background or the BAB changed.
> - I don't think your flaw is worth 10 PP.  I would be willing to give you 5 PP for it if your really play up Kevin's desire for acceptance.
> 
> I forgot to mention in my earlier post that as soon as your mutant powers became active you would have been relocated to a mutant school where you would have learned about your powers and not finished out your schooling in your original school.



-I'll adjust BAB to +3
-I will most definitely be playing up Kevin's need for acceptance. I'll adjust the flaw to 5pp.
-I'll tweak my background accordingly.


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 27, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Heh, another mimic named Kevin.  Gideon... you know what to do!
> 
> Oh, and I'm pretty sure the young 'uns are a result of the mutant gene becoming active in people between 15 and 16 years of age in most people, though they rarely suface later in life.




Thats why Lucy is only 19, she just didn't run into a situation where her powers were visible until a few years later.



> Super Girl:
> - The 'Energy Field' effect is acceptable on a trial basis. I know that is kinda crappy for you but I am still uncomfortable with the power and would like to see it in play. Unfortunatly, I don't have the time or people to put the Extra through its paces. I will only ask that it be changed if Karma turns out to be God. I really don't think it will come to that but I wanted you to be aware of the possibility up front.




Sounds Good


----------



## Calinon (Mar 27, 2005)

Do whichever way you are comfortable with Gideon, pick 5 or go with 7.  It's up to you


----------



## Synchronicity (Mar 27, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Oh, and I'm pretty sure the young 'uns are a result of the mutant gene becoming active in people between 15 and 16 years of age in most people, though they rarely suface later in life.




That's true. I hadn't really thought about it, but Chris is a bit of a late bloomer, with his power only having manifested a year ago or so just before he turned 23. 

It occurs to me that it will be interesting to see Karma and Longhorn's reactions to Chris's inevitable hitting on them. 

...I'm going to die, aren't I? 

Synch.


----------



## Animus (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for letting me be an alt. You can use the email function under my user name, and I'll get the e-mail.


----------



## GreatLemur (Mar 27, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> *Great Lemure:*
> - I like your power set. It is an interesting conglomeration of various powers. Also, I like the way you used flaws from a design point of view.
> - Just for the fun of it give me three names of people that Banjax busted/exterminated



Cool, thanks.  Post edited for additional background info.



			
				Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Hey, GreatLemur, some good news for you! In the Errata (certainly that dating from 10/04/04), they changed 'Extended Teleport' to a Power Stunt, not an Extra, so you've got 4 more pp to play around with!



Aw, great! Post edited for that, too. I figured I needed a more substantial attack bonus, since Banjax has a history of vigilante action.


----------



## Synchronicity (Mar 27, 2005)

Quick thing - I confess to a certain obsession with character building and dissecting, and this is what I got from looking at the character submitted pp-wise.

Phoenix - has 1pp unspent.
Lightspeed - bang on 120.
Tornado - has 2pp unspent.
Karma - bang on 120.
Banjax - bang on 120.
Longhorn - has 1pp left deliberately unspent.
Carbon - has overspent by 2 pp. (You have 'abilities' as worth 8, but your stats, BAB and BDB come to 1+9+0=10.)

Sorry for the excessive pedantry.

Synch.


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 27, 2005)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> That's true. I hadn't really thought about it, but Chris is a bit of a late bloomer, with his power only having manifested a year ago or so just before he turned 23.
> 
> It occurs to me that it will be interesting to see Karma and Longhorn's reactions to Chris's inevitable hitting on them.
> 
> ...




Karma is a famous actress/model who has been at it since she was 14, who is as attractive as possible by the MnM rules (barring super charisma with the FX being inhuman beauty), she would pretty much have to be used to it.


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 27, 2005)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Quick thing - I confess to a certain obsession with character building and dissecting, and this is what I got from looking at the character submitted pp-wise.
> 
> Carbon - has overspent by 2 pp. (You have 'abilities' as worth 8, but your stats, BAB and BDB come to 1+9+0=10.)
> 
> ...




No problem, someone has to keep us honest. 

That said. I didn't buy and BDB, the +1 is from my Dex 13. I think I should be okay.


----------



## Gideon (Mar 27, 2005)

Great Lemure, I am gonna have to ask you to drop Penetrating Vision.  You do get an extra PP though, woot!


----------



## GreatLemur (Mar 27, 2005)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> Karma is a famous actress/model who has been at it since she was 14, who is as attractive as possible by the MnM rules (barring super charisma with the FX being inhuman beauty), she would pretty much have to be used to it.



Oh sweet Jesus Christ, you just made your character sound as irritating as you ever possibly could have, short of making her a princess with pointed ears, purple eyes, and a talking horse. I'm sorry; I really hope I'm reading you wrong, here.



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> Great Lemure, I am gonna have to ask you to drop Penetrating Vision. You do get an extra PP though, woot!



Yeah, I can see how that could be game-breaking, especially when coupled with teleportation. Switching it to See Invisibility, now.


----------



## Synchronicity (Mar 27, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> No problem, someone has to keep us honest.
> 
> That said. I didn't buy and BDB, the +1 is from my Dex 13. I think I should be okay.




Sorry, I should have been clearer in my calculations. The total's 1(stats)+9(Base attack)+0(base defense) = 10, so even with no base defense, you seem to be 2 points over. It's possible that you're not, and have got the points back somewhere else but missed updating the sheet.

[EDIT] Ignore me, I'm just plain wrong. Sorry, tyrlaan! I'll go sit in a corner and feel embarrassed.  

Synch.


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 27, 2005)

GreatLemur said:
			
		

> Oh sweet Jesus Christ, you just made your character sound as irritating as you ever possibly could have, short of making her a princess with pointed ears, purple eyes, and a talking horse. I'm sorry; I really hope I'm reading you wrong, here.




I'm missing the reference.  I was not planning on having her be annoying at all.


----------



## Gideon (Mar 27, 2005)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Sorry, I should have been clearer in my calculations. The total's 1(stats)+9(Base attack)+0(base defense) = 10, so even with no base defense, you seem to be 2 points over. It's possible that you're not, and have got the points back somewhere else but missed updating the sheet.
> 
> Synch.




tyrlaan has the correct number of points.  I think you messed up on your stat calculation as shown.
  Stats (+3-2-2) = *-1*
  BAB   3 x 3PP   =     9
  BDB   0 x 2PP   =     0
Total:                     8 PP


----------



## Synchronicity (Mar 27, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> tyrlaan has the correct number of points (you are incorrect on your stat calculation as shown.
> Stats (+3-2-2) = *-1*
> BAB   3 x 3PP   =     9
> BDB   0 x 2PP   =     0
> Total:                     8 PP




Ack, you're right. I'm terribly sorry, tyrlaan - for some reason, I was adding -4 and +3 to be +1. I appear to be unable to perform simple mathematics, which doesn't bode well!  

Synch.

PS- Gideon, quick question. Dice rolls - are you making them? The usual alternative to that is online dice rollers, but I tend to prefer the GM making them. (My computer sometimes has issues with online dice rollers - god knows why.)


----------



## GreatLemur (Mar 27, 2005)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> I'm missing the reference. I was not planning on having her be annoying at all.



Are you familiar with the term Mary Sue?

Also, my wife keeps laughing at Karma's stated height and weight.  I can't judge this stuff, myself, but apparently your character would be pretty badly emaciated with those numbers.  Like, stick-insect-lookin, can't-menstruate-anymore territory.


----------



## Gideon (Mar 27, 2005)

*Marcus Savage, 8/12, 4 S/ 2 L, +4 Armor*

There are a couple guide lines to posting that I would like to follow.  I guess here and now are as good a place as any.  I will edit my original post to contain them as well for easy reference later.

1. In the title bar I would like you to always list this specific information.

Charachter Name, Current # Hero Points/Total # Hero Points, Damage, Current Armor Level

This should help me book keep as well as make it clear who the charachters are.  It will, hopefully, curtail confusion before we all know what poster name goes with what charachter.  There is an example in the title of this post. 

2.  At the end of the body of your post please list any feats, skills, or attacks (w/ DMG or saves DCs) that you are using.


3. A section listing all powers that are Mimiced or that you currently are using the Gadgets power for.

As far as dice rolling goes, I will be rolling the dice.  Is there any other posting/game play things that need to be sorted out that you folks can think of?


----------



## Synchronicity (Mar 27, 2005)

Fear the wrath of the DOUBLE POST!


----------



## Synchronicity (Mar 27, 2005)

GreatLemur said:
			
		

> Are you familiar with the term Mary Sue?




You know, it's an interesting point. It seems that the superhero genre's a tricky one where Mary Sues are concerned. If you think about it, we _are_ creating people who are simply better than everyone else; they're stronger, or faster, or smarter, or whatever. I'm really not sure what a Mary Sue in superhero-dom would be. I mean, I guess someone who could outwrestle Superman, deride Batman's 'amateurish' detective methods, correct Mr Fantastic's calculations and keep Galactus in a dog kennel as a pet would definitely fall into that category, but besides that...what is a superhero Mary Sue? Isn't what would be a Mary Sue in another category more par for the course in the world of superheroics? Heck, I'm playing a guy who's got multiple degrees and is one of the smartest people on the planet excluding Super-Int. Is that 'Stu-like'...or just super?

Synch. (Now contemplating creating a superhero called 'Captain Average!')


----------



## Gideon (Mar 27, 2005)

Argent Silvermage:

I meant to ask you what you wanted to do with your charachter's family.  The super hero team will be housed on the base and there is room for your family.  However, there aren't really any other families or children.  The military will want you on base in case of trouble but will be somewhat flexable.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 27, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> There are a couple guide lines to posting that I would like to follow.  I guess here and now are as good a place as any.  I will edit my original post to contain them as well for easy reference later.
> 
> 1. In the title bar I would like you to always list this specific information.
> 
> ...



Oh that is so going in my game... YOINK!


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 27, 2005)

*Karma, 4/4, 0 S/ 0 L, Absorbtion +8*



			
				GreatLemur said:
			
		

> Are you familiar with the term Mary Sue?
> 
> Also, my wife keeps laughing at Karma's stated height and weight.  I can't judge this stuff, myself, but apparently your character would be pretty badly emaciated with those numbers.  Like, stick-insect-lookin, can't-menstruate-anymore territory.





I'm actually basing it off a character in the Wraith Squadron novels, Garik Loran, the Face.  I know exactly what a Mary Sue is, the Author's pet character that they write into the situations that they wish they were in, to live vicariously through.  I think that Synch is right about the Genre, that Super-heros are naturally going to have a lot of the same qualities automatically, just because they are Super.

The weight was a typo, I had two versions of the charcter that I was trying to decide between a shorter fiesty one that had a slight napolean complex, and the one I ended up with.  I grabbed the weight from the wrong one.  The other was built more like me 5'2" 92lbs,  the version I went with, the taller one, should weigh 116.


----------



## Gideon (Mar 27, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Actually, check out page 95 of the main book relating to power stunts.  Strike and energy blast are both attack effects (pg 93).  Because I can't use both at once, I can take energy blast as a stunt of strike.  It's like a force fielder taking force attack - energy blast.  He can take snare and suffocate as stunts as they are both attack effects, but he can only use one of the three effects at once.
> 
> Now, if I wanted "area" on my energy blast, that would be an extra (of the stunt) costing 1 per rank to the maximum of my strike ranks.
> 
> I actually asked Steve Kenson about this on the M&M boards when I was early into my game, and got pointed to the same part in the book.




Does the power stunt Dual Damage affect both the energy blast and the stike?  Or would you need to buy the P.S. twice?  I am thinking it affects both but I was wondering if Kenson had an answer.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm assuming it would affect both, I never asked him that one.  I tend to treat area effect as if you had both if you've paid for the stunt with a power, but I leave that up to you.  75% of the time, it's going to be stun damage anyway.  When I get a chance and remember, I'll check out the M&MHQ to see if someone brought that up somewhere.


----------



## Gideon (Mar 28, 2005)

*Calinon:*
 We will assume it covers both.

*Argent Silvermage:*
- In your state block listed in this tread, Tornado's weather control power is listed at rank 4.  But you have spent the PP for 5 ranks in this power.  What rank is your weather control?

*Super Girl*
- Your listed cost for your Absorption never got changed for your new extra on this website.  The PP's are correct, thee PP/rank isn't.  Please fix that when you get a chance.

*Great Lemure:*
- Craft(Programming) is already covered by the computers skill.  Pass go, Collect 4 PP.
- Also, thank you for the names.  It is like fine columbian powder coffee grains in my brain machine.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 28, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> Argent Silvermage:
> 
> I meant to ask you what you wanted to do with your charachter's family.  The super hero team will be housed on the base and there is room for your family.  However, there aren't really any other families or children.  The military will want you on base in case of trouble but will be somewhat flexable.




Keeping them on the base is fine. one thing I wanted add as Longhorn and Tornado are both proud Texans they might know each other from the past. Sara might be very upset that Travis spends time with her. Assuming they might have an affair. (just for a little soap opera into the mix) *Or maybe They did?*

I'll leave the girls up to you but it might be fun for them to stow away on a mission once in a while.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 28, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> *Argent Silvermage:*
> - In your state block listed in this tread, Tornado's weather control power is listed at rank 4.  But you have spent the PP for 5 ranks in this power.  What rank is your weather control?



Oh... I overspent? cool make them 5th level.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 28, 2005)

Doubtful they know each other unless you spent your entire youth on a military base working in a garage.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 28, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Doubtful they know each other unless you spent your entire youth on a military base working in a garage.



Darn. thought that might be fun.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 28, 2005)

They'll know each other soon enough; same thing could happen, though it's more likely with the super gorgeous Karma.


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 28, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> They'll know each other soon enough; same thing could happen, though it's more likely with the super gorgeous Karma.




Possible, but affairs are so declasse, jealousy and suspicion are natural though.

I think I'll figure out what Lucy's rep is and then we'll all be on the same page, at least for that.  I am thinking she'd be a party girl, but more dignified then most.  No major scandals, no video tapes, but she does like to party.  She doesn't drink to get bombed, no drugs, mostly just wine.  She is really into dancing and has gone to a number of club openings.  Her movie "Blue Moon" was a typical summer action flick, that scored big due to 'costume' choices as well as the male leads.  Her style clothing wise is a mix of neo-tribal, goth, and designer.  She showed up to the last award show in a doe skin pants, fur boots, a soft tan leather halter top, and with a feather woven into her hair.

The only really big scandal for her is the fact that she is a mutant, and how that fact was found out.


----------



## Gideon (Mar 28, 2005)

El Game-o is started-o (thats spanish, really it is.)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2124421#post2124421


----------



## Synchronicity (Mar 28, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> El Game-o is started-o (thats spanish, really it is.)





Of course it is. May I point out that my character actually _speaks_ Spanish, and will be paying you a visit to show you the error of your grammar. Er, I mean ways.   

Synch. (The age old 'My dad could beat up your dad', adapted for the RPG subculture!   )


----------



## Calinon (Mar 28, 2005)

I won't be able to post until 6-8PM most nights, so I'd say go out of order, or rather, we are seated in the order we post, otherwise it has the possibility of taking a good long while for this quick intro.


----------



## Synchronicity (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey, Super Girl, the '25' in your diplomacy's the total, not the roll bonus, right? I was boggling on how you managed to get +25 without any super-charisma or skill focus for a moment there!


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 28, 2005)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Hey, Super Girl, the '25' in your diplomacy's the total, not the roll bonus, right? I was boggling on how you managed to get +25 without any super-charisma or skill focus for a moment there!




Yea, its +25 total, should be enough to charm the npcs over, and make some of the PCs smile.

I have to agree with Calinon and Synch, waiting and things dragging or what normally kills games, I'm fine either way, i think Karma interrupting the order fits with who she is, then again, waiting is just no fun.

btw, in 2 for 1 skill focus is a jip, you could get 4 ranks instead.  Only if you have maxed out your ranks is skill focus good.


----------



## Gideon (Mar 28, 2005)

Sorry for the confusion.  Just post when you are able.  Seating will just be when you speak except for Lucy(kids these days, no respect for order!  )


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 28, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> Sorry for the confusion.  Just post when you are able.  Seating will just be when you speak except for Lucy(kids these days, no respect for order!  )


----------



## Gideon (Mar 29, 2005)

The ridiculous amount of times I have checked the game today is just to pad the view count...really.  It is like a kid on christmas eve.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 30, 2005)

Well, dangit, keep checking... I'm suffering from early game withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## Gideon (Mar 30, 2005)

I had my table-top game tonight.  Oh boy, did we get lucky.

Updated!  

I promise my spacing and writing skizzlezzzz willzzz get better.

I wanted to give Great Lemure a little longer chance to post.  Although, it brings up a good point that you should all know about.  If you don't post, you get NPCed.  I want the game to keep moving.


----------



## Gideon (Mar 30, 2005)

Because I am a huge geek and I have interest in polymers I have actually spent some time thinking about the actual possibility of your current body suits.  This is the load of BS I threw together.

What you all have on is a type of advanced nylon with periodic carbon 13 radicals in the polymer backbones.  The hydrogen bonds of the nylon become realigned with the introduction of an energy source.  This energy source stems from the increased output of energy from mutant bodies.  This realigning combined with the easily traceable carbon 13 radicals provide something similar to a really advance motion capture system.


What is described above is currently impossible, but then again Meta-humans aren't running around either.  At least not that I know of.


----------



## Synchronicity (Mar 30, 2005)

Cool, honest-to-God pseudo-science! Now I have a reference source for when I want Chris to pretend to know what he's talking about re:uniforms!    

Synch.


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 30, 2005)

So uh, just how tight are the body suits?


----------



## Calinon (Mar 31, 2005)

I think general consensus is... tight!

If you wonder who this Kyle Johnson (Thunder) and Titan are, Gideon and I are running games in the same game world, and they are members of the international team.  I think, if my time frame is right, you are running this game months before mine starts?

Anyway, my signature has a link to my site, if anyone wants to look at a few of the organizations of the world, heroes and villains.  I'll be adding a link to Gideon's site and this games' posts when I get some time... so like in a month


----------



## Gideon (Mar 31, 2005)

The uniforms are very tight, a little tighter than competition swimsuits.  The reason they are ridiculously tight will be explained shortly, after lewd comments/looks by both sexes.


----------



## Synchronicity (Mar 31, 2005)

Yay! I'm back at home with broadband internet, having fulfilled all familial Easter obligations. I should be able to post pretty regularly from now on, and I can't wait to see how this game's going to unfold.   

Synch.


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 31, 2005)

I would just like to point out that Karma really isn't a mean or cruel person, she was definitely not thinking of Lindsey, or any of the other girls when she said it, she was thinking along the lines of people who tip the scales at 200+ and some how are convinced that spandex is a very good look for them, and is reallly slimming.


----------



## Gideon (Mar 31, 2005)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> I would just like to point out that Karma really isn't a mean or cruel person, she was definitely not thinking of Lindsey, or any of the other girls when she said it, she was thinking along the lines of people who tip the scales at 200+ and some how are convinced that spandex is a very good look for them, and is reallly slimming.




I didn't think Karma was being cruel.  I know as the GM that you didn't mean Lindsey either.  But, Lindsey isn't as confident as Lucy or Linda and Lucy is a gigantic celebrity.  Also, half of the girls are amazingly attractive and 3/4 girls are really confident and Lindsey isn't one of them.

Also, I hope that the description didn't throw you off too much.  Both Karma and Longhorn made their sense motive checks with over 20's.


----------



## Super Girl (Mar 31, 2005)

> Also, I hope that the description didn't throw you off too much. Both Karma and Longhorn made their sense motive checks with over 20's.




I kind of figured thats what happened, thats why she has such a high sense motive, to be able to read people and smooze


----------



## Gideon (Mar 31, 2005)

Keia:
- When I was making myself a quick reference combat sheet today I saw that Brandon is breaking the stacking rules on damage saves w/ Evasion.  He has +6 from super-dex and +8 from armor.  For now, I am going to count only +8 to your damage save if evasion is effective or not.  I am not sure how to fix this rules wise without just scraping the armor.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 31, 2005)

He will gain the benefit of his dexterity any time his armor is bypassed.  With his armor he gains +8, but if someone has the ultra vibro blade of armor negation, he gets +6.  Also, as his armor degrades with the ablative flaw he will gain the benefit of super dexterity.


----------



## Gideon (Mar 31, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> He will gain the benefit of his dexterity any time his armor is bypassed.  With his armor he gains +8, but if someone has the ultra vibro blade of armor negation, he gets +6.  Also, as his armor degrades with the ablative flaw he will gain the benefit of super dexterity.




Yup.  I am pefectly happy having him keep both as long as he understands he will only be getting a max of +8 out of his powers. So Keia, what I just said except like I was talking to you not Calinon.


----------



## Keia (Apr 1, 2005)

I keep hearing voices in my head . . . is that normal?  

Keia


----------



## Gideon (Apr 1, 2005)

Updated!

Voices in you head?  You better start charging rent.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 1, 2005)

Is taunt a half action, or a full action?  Also, I don't have my book with me at the moment, are there any half actions that raise your defense? Tumble or anything like that?  Karma is not very combat oriented, and going out of her way just to get hit so that her powers can hurt her attacker is not something she would be willing to do when she has barely any combat knowledge, and not knoiwing the limits of your powers, getting shot seems like a bad idea.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 1, 2005)

Taunt is a half action.

You have to attack to Fight Defensively.  You could use your half action for Total Defense.

There won't be an update till late tonight at the earliest becuase I have to go sing in the lehigh valley and I won't be home till 1:30 or so.  Look for one tomorrow morning.

The weekend will not see a new update unless all of you regular posters have chiemed in...have a good weekend.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 2, 2005)

Updated with round 1-stopped before Carbons turn.  Post second round actions anyway. 

 So far Guardians 0/Team super-science 1.


----------



## Synchronicity (Apr 2, 2005)

*blinks* Well, um...ouch! I hate area effects...  

[EDIT] One thing, which may just be my maths being funky - I don't know exactly what numbers you're chucking around, so I can't be sure - but I made both the Ref saves, so I'm saving at half effect, right? The first attack on me looks like it was DC 19 after halving, so it was at +8 originally - but the second looks like it was at DC 22 after halving, so it would have been +14 originally. Similarly, for Karma - she seemed to be making saves at DC 21 after subtracting her 8 pts of Absorption, which means base attacks of  DC 29.That seems like a *huge* gun there...  Or am I missing something? It feels like I am...but I can't pin down what it is.

Synch.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 2, 2005)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> *blinks* Well, um...ouch! I hate area effects...
> 
> [EDIT] One thing, which may just be my maths being funky - I don't know exactly what numbers you're chucking around, so I can't be sure - but I made both the Ref saves, so I'm saving at half effect, right? The first attack on me looks like it was DC 19 after halving, so it was at +8 originally - but the second looks like it was at DC 22 after halving, so it would have been +14 originally. Similarly, for Karma - she seemed to be making saves at DC 21 after subtracting her 8 pts of Absorption, which means base attacks of  DC 29.That seems like a *huge* gun there...  Or am I missing something? It feels like I am...but I can't pin down what it is.
> 
> Synch.




You guys did get owned that first round.  But then again, none of you actually attacked.  There was also a wave of really bad rolling for everyone but the team NPC's.  Go figure.  Calinon caught the terrible rolling hardest.

Well, I screwed up your numbers but not your results.  They are fixed now.  Karma's numbers are correct.  I include her 8 points of Absorption in her DMG save.  But now that I am thinking about it the energy blast would all be absorbed.  Balance wise that makes Absorption way better than Protection/Force Field with the 'High Lethality' rules we are using.  Hmmm...I'll ponder what I want to do with that.  I'll listen to suggestions on the matter.

Gideon waves the 'do not apply this to charachter decisions' flag.


The globes are Level 6 Kinetic Energy Blasts w/ Area.  So if my math is correct that should mean the DC on saves are: DMG full = 21, Ref = 16, DMG half = 18.  I hope that makes more sense now.

You made your original Ref of 17 but had stated earlier to spend a HP if the reflex roll was less than 8, which it was.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 2, 2005)

1)Does this seem slightly off?
you said energy blast +6
absorbtion +8 should fully take care of it, absorbtion is 3pp a rank (1 more then protection). If you subtracted the 8 ranks of absorbtion and still made her roll the damage save, that would be a save against DC 13(21-8), meaning that she would have made both saves.  Either way Karma should have no damage, (whether you said that the absorbtion 8 handles it, or if you give me a damage save at -8 DC.)

If you are going with the option of damage save at -8 DC, what is the point of protection, absorbtion vs amazing save damage when they cost either +1pp/lvl, or +2pp/lvl.

2)The Sgt should not have been able to make any action at all but a charge directly at Karma, that was the effect I choose for the taunting, and she succeeded at it. He has to either make a charge attack, or if he is out of range of that, a double move action directly at me, no other options.

3) In either case the robot should have to make 2 DC 23 damage saves (not including Karma's surpise strike feat which would bump them to 2 DC 27 damage saves, if it applied, not sure either way, I'd think getting injured out of the blue with no apparent source for the damage would be surprising)

4) I posted that Karma was moving to stay with the others, not really a major issue, I meant Linda, I just need to be more specific I guess


----------



## Keia (Apr 2, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> The globes are Level 6 Kinetic Energy Blasts w/ Area.  So if my math is correct that should mean the DC on saves are: DMG full = 21, Ref = 16, DMG half = 18.  I hope that makes more sense now.




Level six blasts are 30' radius.  Did the blast that hit lightspeed and phoenix (who are 30 ft apart in distance and 40' apart in height actually hit both of us?  At level 6, the range penalty for the attack was at least -2.

Regardless, at a DC of 18, Phoenix only missed the save by 3, not 6.  Therefore, I would think he is still in the air and flying.  If possible, Phoenix will spend a HP on the save, making it a minimum of a 10, plus a damage save of 10, total 20 and a save.

finally, if a hero point is spent on a reroll, I thought if it was below 10, the die roll was considered a ten.

Keia


----------



## Synchronicity (Apr 2, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> The globes are Level 6 Kinetic Energy Blasts w/ Area.  So if my math is correct that should mean the DC on saves are: DMG full = 21, Ref = 16, DMG half = 18.  I hope that makes more sense now.
> 
> You made your original Ref of 17 but had stated earlier to spend a HP if the reflex roll was less than 8, which it was.




Yeah, that makes sense. I'm not fussed about the HP use, or the fact it took me out; Stated use for HP is stated use, and rolling a 4 on a damage save is never going to have a happy ending. At least I can spent a HP next round to try and get back into things.   

Synch.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 2, 2005)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> 1)Does this seem slightly off?
> Damage save 15 (her power already absorbed 8 of it)
> failed by 6, which means that 21+8(was absorbed)= 29 total
> Since I was not hit directly, its 15 + 1/2 Rank for the save
> ...




1) I included your absorption with your damage save.  So in my reference sheet I have Karma's DMG save as +10.  She had rolled a 5 and 3 respectively.  Because you failed your reflex saves you take full damage even though you weren't hit directly.  If the reflex saves had succeeded the damage would have been halved.

2) Sgt. Brano acted before you could taunt him.  He gets to do whatever he wants.  Next round he will charge.

3)  I disagree with the robots getting shot back.  If it was targeted I would agree but area effects being sent back as well seems too much.

4)  Yeah, sorry about that.  I misunderstood who you were following.  It wouldn't have changed results.  Karma would still have had to make two Reflex saves and two damage saves.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 2, 2005)

Her absorbtion is not amazing save damage, which is how you treated it, a +8 (it costs 2pp a level more 3pp vs only 1pp).  In either case, the absorbtion went off, storing the +6 energy blast, and because the blast has triggered extra twice tied to it (costing 2 pp a level), it automatically goes off damaging the robot.  If she takes it, then the absorbtion blast puts the damage back out.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 2, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Level six blasts are 30' radius.  Did the blast that hit lightspeed and phoenix (who are 30 ft apart in distance and 40' apart in height actually hit both of us?  At level 6, the range penalty for the attack was at least -2.
> 
> Regardless, at a DC of 18, Phoenix only missed the save by 3, not 6.  Therefore, I would think he is still in the air and flying.  If possible, Phoenix will spend a HP on the save, making it a minimum of a 10, plus a damage save of 10, total 20 and a save.
> 
> ...




Brandon is 40' above Lightspeed.  The shots were specifically targeted at the wall between the two charachters.  60' diameter would cover both of you.  I didn't roll their attacks because they were not focusing a primary target.  They also have a 10' radius area where they same effects would have occured.

You are correct about only missing the save by 3.  It has been fixed.  Phoenix is also still flying.  I'll allow you to spend the hero point this 1 time.  In the future please post guidlines for hero point use.  I guess that makes Phoenix still healthy.

If a hero point is spent and both rolls are below 10 the roll is considered a 10.  If one of the rolls was higher than 10 I kept that roll.  Where did that come up?


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 2, 2005)

So energy blast +6 w/ area= a 60 foot explosion? Wow I neeed to take area weapons more.


----------



## Synchronicity (Apr 2, 2005)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> So energy blast +6 w/ area= a 60 foot explosion? Wow I neeed to take area weapons more.




Yep, Area gives you an attack with a radius of power rank x5 feet. That's a lot of boom. Of course, you really want Selective on that if you're planning on using it in a team...something the bad guys don't really need to worry about. To paraphrase Mystery Men: "Evil will always have the edge. You see? I kill my own men!"   

Synch.


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 3, 2005)

Okay, I need a few things cleared up. I'm a wee bit confused as to what's happened so far and who some of the characters are. By my tally, I have the following:


```
[b]
Callsign      Name      Profile            Location               Status[/b]
Aztec         Sandra    Gideon	 	
Banjax        Mason     Gideon                                    1 stun and stunned
Carbon        Kevin     Tyrlaan                                   2 stun
Karma         Lucy      Super Girl                                2 stun and stunned
Leprechaun    Steve     Gideon
Lightspeed    Chris     Synchronicity      40' fwd                2 stun and unconscious
Longhorn      Linda     Calinon            30' fwd (knockback?)   unconscious
Phoenix       Brandon   Keia               80' up	          1 stun
Tornado       Travis    Argent Silvermage  40' up	
Verbena       ??        Gideon		
Whisper       Lindsey   Gideon
```

I need to understand this so I know who is within Kevin's reach to touch and mimic powers.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

From Gideon's post, I am left with the feeling that Karma's powers are going to be useless, because I am getting the same effect as having spent 8pp on AS: Damage +8, where I actually spent 48pp.  Its not a case of having spent all those pp on extras that do not apply to the given situation, because all of the extras as well as the main power apply ONLY to a single situation, that being, when Karma gets hit.

If we cannot get this solved, I think I will have to drop out of the game since her powers are not working even remotely how I pictured them.  I wish you had said this earlier Gideon, when Calinon and I were discussing this very thing, before the game started, I could have just changed her powers. I really liked the in-character interaction and the character herself though  :\

If I had known she would be uselss in the one spot she had any power, I wouldn't have invested so much time into making her.  How exactly do you see her powers working Gideon? Tell me what you think are the limits, and I'll see if I can live with it.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh, and I'll use a hp to ditch the stunned condition, so I can act normally in the second round. (Though If I had known that Karma was this weak defensively I would have made a point of saying use it to reroll any saving throw roll that was less then 10, before bonus)

Out of curiosity, did you think there might have been a reason as to why nobody attacked the enemy?


----------



## Keia (Apr 3, 2005)

Super Girl said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, did you think there might have been a reason as to why nobody attacked the enemy?




For me, it was the range penalties.  I don't have that great of a base attack, total of +7 ranged so that -2 or -4 makes a heck of a lot of difference.  Plus I thought that they'd have grenades or something, not everyone with multi-shot area effect attacks.  Definitely, not what I expected.

Good thing this is a warm up.    

Keia


----------



## Keia (Apr 3, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> ```
> [b]
> Callsign      Name      Profile            Location               Status[/b]
> 
> ...




Phoenix should be closer than that from the starting point.  He climbed 40 feet into the air and 40 feet away.  Not certain my math is good enough to figure what the diagonal would be (somewhere around 55 ft away diagonally, I guess).

Keia


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

If this is representative of the challenges for the rest of the game, count me out.  This smacks of a  Killer DM that must kill the players to have their fun.  Our defense powers are useless against any attack greater then +2, and we get sent up against a Powersuit and 5 uberbots that each fire off multiple area attacks that are all stronger then the strongest defensive power we can possibly have.

Its amazing a total of 6 Stun hits, 1 Lethal hit, 2 Stunneds, 2 unconscious, 1 disabled, all accomplished in a single round.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 3, 2005)

Wow, missed a lot being out for the day.

I just want to say, especially if you are feeling ticked off about what happened, that I know, as a fellow GM of M&M, in this game world, using these lethality rules, that Gideon isn't in any way trying to tick you off or make you feel like leaving the game!  Buck up, heroes!  That being said, I want my turn to complain dangit!  

I try not to get upset about getting whapped, but after reading the post for an hour, and the posts made here for an hour, I have to agree with Supergirl that the encounter is poorly designed and very disheartening.  This is not a test or display of our powers.  This isn't even a challenge nor is there a chance to really be heroic; it's a beat down.  So I can understand a bit of heat coming your way.  Keep the following things in mind:

They all have area attacks pretty much makes rolling hit rolls for them unimportant.  Area attacks are also very hard to defend against and it is unlikely you'd want all of us to have area attacks and use them in this way.  For the players, they negates the effect of superspeed in making damage saves (great once in a while), completely negates deflection (great once in a while) and forces a lot of saves that eventually will be failed and badly.  They also have multifire... with penalties for that and range that are able to be effectively ignored.

The range we started at makes us all sitting ducks for this.  There is literally no way for people without significant movement powers from getting trashed.

The folks in the 'unmoved back row' actually need to make another two reflex and damage saves unless they are somehow more than 30 feet apart.  Heck, Longhorn has to make another 4 reflex (now a -5) and damage saves since she was thirty feet from them, but with a 30 foot knockback should now be lying among them.  I didn't want to mention this, but it does further illustrate a problem with the scenario.

Now, next round I ccould spend a hero point to regain consciousness (DC10 constitution check).  I can move, but can't take strenuous actions without using another hero point which I can't do until the following round.  I can guarantee, however, that based on the scenario, there is no way I will do this.  The robots should be sending in another full round of multi-shotting area attacks shortly.  It is a no win situation. (also see way down for hero point use clarification I need badly)​
It's important, as players, to know if a no-win scenario is upcoming, or we tend to get disheartened rather fast.  It's also important to know that there won't be 'no win' situations brought up where we are actually able to die.  If this encounter happened outside VR, it'd be game over for a lot of us.  It is also important for what happens to have a reason, and I truly missed the reason for our display of powers excercise to be turned by the Colonel into a slaughter.  Remember, we can die if we do something stupid or have a horrible string of bad luck; that we can all live with, and you warned us of it.  But we shouldn't just be killed because we can be killed.  Then we enter the 'no fun zone.'  Booo for no fun zone! 

As you said, first battle run, and you might make mistakes.  This might have been your plan too, so if that's the case, that's fine and dandy, but I know Longhorn will want a reason for that being done to us, and a darn good one.  Personally, I think you may have underestimated the effect a ton of area attacks would have on the group.  It's easy enough to fix with only one combat post.

As for the other stuff:

Karma is getting unfortunately hosed with the damage saves at the moment.  She's effectively spent an extra two pp/rank for amazing save (with nifty extras attached, but that is beside the point).  In the case of absorbtion, her power should simply work as it says, and if the damage is drained to zero or below, she suffers no damage.  This is my oh so clever analysis (isn't it clever?):

Amazing Save (DMG) costs 1 pp.  It is continuous and can be nullified/drained/etc.  It adds right on to the damage save.

Protection costs 2 pp.  It is permanent and cannot be nullified/drained/etc.  It adds right on to the damage save.

Absorbtion costs 3 pp.  It is continuous and can be nullified/drained/etc.  It should reduce the power of the incoming attack, potentially eliminating it.​
Brano can't do anything but charge towards her on his next turn.  

My re-rolled reflex save was 13, still a failure, but important to point out.  Also, the only benefit of deflecting an area attack is the gaining of a reflex save.  Well, until I get reflection! 

I like to see DC's.  Without them, I don't know if, after I've been shot, I need to adjust my hero point useage.  I like to see numbers for initiatives.  I can't necessarily delay long enough to get where I want.  I don't know if refocussing will give me an advantage.

And this is rather vital... being VR, does hero point expenditure even count towards our totals?  This is very important as to how hard we train.  I actually had assumed they would count inside VR (ie. I have 4 hero points in a scenario) but wouldn't lower my 'real' hero point total.  If they do count as 'real' hero points spent, I do not want to use any hero points in VR for any reason whatsoever as that will actually hurt my chances at survival or doing cool and heroic things.

Anyway, I'm going to bed and will check back tomorrow.  Not like I have anything to do in the upcoming week of battle as it stands now!


----------



## Calinon (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh, and Supergirl, go to sleep!  He aint posting tonight!


----------



## Gideon (Apr 3, 2005)

It is apparent that I misjudged the scenario.  I'll deal with the specific rules and troubles tomorrow when I am more lucid, it is 5:41 in the morning, but I want to issue a general apology.  I did not realize the full effect of rapid fire with area attacks.  This scenario seems to be 'PC's are screwed' set-up.  I had mistakenly assumed that the PL 6 robots would not be as destructive as they have shown themselves to be.  I am sorry if you feel trapped, entered into the 'no fun zone', or want to leave the game.

I had not made it clear in the original post that I am a newbie GM in the M&M system and haven't learned the tricks of the system.  If you feel you won't enjoy the game because of that fact then I am sorry that you have wasted some of your time over the last week.

Goodnight.


----------



## Synchronicity (Apr 3, 2005)

Gideon, I'm just clocking in to say that I'm going to hang onto this game like a dog with a big frickin' bone. I'm really enjoying it to date - I admit that the first round of combat made me blink a bit, but I've enjoyed everything else in the game so far. There's always going to be problems when you're new to GMing a system - some things are just stronger in play than they look on paper. (For me, it was dinosaurs. But that's another story.   ) Also, it's important to note that none of our group are combat optimised. None of us have maxxxxed saves - most of us are on about the equivalent of a +10 damage save, when at our level we could have a +15 if we went all out with stat of 20, Toughness, etcetera. That means against combat optimised opponents (and heck, these things are combat droids, I doubt they're optimised to do laundry), we're going to have a harder time of it than if we were +7 combat wombats of mighty death (tm).

In short, I'm more than willing to stick with this game as I'm really enjoying it, and the only way you get to find out something's too strong or just isn't going to work is by trying it out.   

Synch.

[EDIT: May as well fit everything into 1 post] Tyrlaan - Chris moved diagonally (well, in a curve, but that's really hard to calculate) away from the group and stopped when he was approximately 40ft from a robot. Since we started 100ft away, he's now about 70ft from the group, as diagonal movement means he'll have to travel slightly further to get with 40ft of the robots. (plus any knockback from the robots attacks- I don't know where that would put him.)


----------



## Keia (Apr 3, 2005)

To chip in on Supergirl's power.

I think the absorption comes off the damage first, then the damage save, so most likely she is unharmed.  However, in this instance, her re-direct power actually redirects to something that isn't there anymore - the grenade.

The robot shot the grenade the grenade exploded, doing damage.  The redirect targets what gave the damage - the now destroyed grenade.

On anything else (including an NPC with Area attack) the power would redirect some of it back to the attacker.  This is just an instance where the power does work, just not as anticipated.  That's what training sessions are for!! 

Keia


----------



## Keia (Apr 3, 2005)

As for the combat, I'm with Synch on this one.  We're getting beaten, but it's only the first round.  The villians always seem to have the upper hand on the first round.  

We'll get them!  We're the heroes! We're Guardians!!    

Keia


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

just to illustrate how powerful area attacks are especially when our max defensive power is +2,  (for the bots +0 max since they are PL6) I will illustrate how easy it is to end this battle using a single character's turn.

Extraordinary Effort: Burn 3 HP, burn Fatigue, burn Exhausted, burn Unconscious
gets me 6 EE effects, but uses up all my Hero Points and Knocks me out.
1st EE: Allow me to fire a blast without being hit first
2nd EE: Multifire Extra
3rd EE: Area
4th&5th: Boost the attack to +12
6th: Selective

Robots and SGT Brano would all have to make 2 DC 37 damage saves regardless of me hitting or not.  Even if they rolled 20s, every single one of them would go down.  Thats how powerful area attacks are, they can take down multiple people at once with out any difficulties.  We all got throttled because everyone but Phoenix and Lightspeed took 2 area blasts, when a single area blast is enough to take any one of us down to unconscious.  As evidenced by the people who went down in 1 hit.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm back and armed with 6 hours of sleep and a managable headache.  Remember everybody, always drink water before you go to bed.  Now, on with the show.

I envision Karma's power working more like reflection than vodoo doll.  If an enemy was to shoot at Karma with an energy blast it would be reflected back to him because he caused the damage.  On an area attack Karma wouldn't bounce the shot back at the shooter because she wasn't the target.  Karma's absorption powers would soak up the damage, I'll edit that in a minute (and yes, that was very clever).

HP use will not count in VR.  Your charachters will not be wounded once they exit the VR chamber either.  I'll post DC's for attacks and things after the first come up in the game.  I'll also list initiatives.

Approx positions from Carbon:
Aztec - 35' NW
Banjax - 80 ft NW
Carbon - You are you and thats all the you you can get
Karma - 1 right arm's reach away
Leprechaun - 2 right arm reaches away
Lightspeed - 55' NE
Longhorn - at your feet
Phoenix - 40' above Lightspeed's head
Tornado - 40' above your head and about 6' to the right
Whisper - 8' to your right

In other news, Great Lemure will not be joining us as his schedule is just too packed.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

> I envision Karma's power working more like reflection than vodoo doll. If an enemy was to shoot at Karma with an energy blast it would be reflected back to him because he caused the damage. On an area attack Karma wouldn't bounce the shot back at the shooter because she wasn't the target. Karma's absorption powers would soak up the damage, I'll edit that in a minute.




I see it as a vodoo doll cause that was the concept of the power, if it was reflction I would have modeled it after deflection w/ reflection.  Out of curiosity, this means all a person has to do is purpousfully miss Karma with an area attack to avoid getting hurt?  How about if someone shoots a gun at her?  Does the shooter get hurt, or does the gun.

I guess that means I need to buy a second attack power beside buying my absorbtion (blast), if I want to actually be able to hurt things, though it goes against the concept of not being able to hurt others, only get them to hurt themselves.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

How about this as a compromise:
Area attacks, depend on the SFX (ie Punk emptying the magazine on a machinegun to get area means he is actually shooting her and gets hit).  If she is the main target of an area attack and it hits, or it misses, the enemy who fired gets fried (and no targeting the square next to her just to avoid it cause that is like major metagaming).  If she is just collateral damage, ie, someone else gets targeted by a gernade, and she is caught in the explosion, she absorbs it, and then has a +x karmic blast stored that she can then fire off at the person, or persons who instigated it.

For example, right now, she was not the main target so the auto-karma did not fire off, but she still has 12 ranks of karmic blast availible to send back to the robots when her next turn comes around.

Does this work for everyone?


----------



## Synchronicity (Apr 3, 2005)

Yo, Keia, how's your armour work? Does it lose a point for every time you're successfully attacked, every time you take a hit, or something else? Because if it's the first, it's at +6 now, and if it's the second it's at +7. I just wondered how it worked as you have it listed at +8 in your latest post - do you have to fail saves by a certain amount for your armour to sustain damage?

Synch.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 3, 2005)

That's really close to how I envisioned it happening Supergirl, where if you get hit 'indirectly' by an area blast, you absorb the power for release later.  So ome guy jumps us with a grenade, you absorb the blast, he runs around the corner thinking to finish us off and shoots you with a wee little gun (say +3) and you blow him through the wall with a +8 blast.  Or like you say, you go after the twits that attacked the round later.

So your flaw could be interpreted that if there is a direct attack, you have no choice but to blast the person back, but if you have stored energy, you can use it in a normal attack action.  That makes it very cool


----------



## Calinon (Apr 3, 2005)

For ablative, when he's hit with a damaging attack that exceeds the armor level, it loses one rank until repaired.  If it's +8, he has to be hit with an attack that adds more than +8 to the damage.  If Linda were to shoot him with an energy blast (+8), his armor would be fine, but if she where to hit him with a punch (+11), it would reduce his armor by a point.

At least I think that's how it works.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> That's really close to how I envisioned it happening Supergirl, where if you get hit 'indirectly' by an area blast, you absorb the power for release later.  So ome guy jumps us with a grenade, you absorb the blast, he runs around the corner thinking to finish us off and shoots you with a wee little gun (say +3) and you blow him through the wall with a +8 blast.  Or like you say, you go after the twits that attacked the round later.
> 
> So your flaw could be interpreted that if there is a direct attack, you have no choice but to blast the person back, but if you have stored energy, you can use it in a normal attack action.  That makes it very cool





In the case above, when I get smacked with the grenade (unless I was the actual main target he was throwing it at), I abosrb it for use later.  If he then shoots me with a +3 gun, he takes a +3 karmic blast, and I am still able to fire off my +8 blast when my turn comes around.  The karmic blast you get hit with is always however much you hit karma with, even if she has more stored.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 3, 2005)

Oohhhhh cool.  I think it'd be funny for someone to zap you and get smoked with some mega cannon blast effect


----------



## Keia (Apr 3, 2005)

Synch,

Calinon's right.  Or at least that's the way I thought it was as well.

Keia


----------



## Calinon (Apr 3, 2005)

Either way works, and it's more important how Supergirl envisions her power


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Just so it doesn't get buried, here is a compromise Gideon:



> Area attacks, depend on the SFX (ie Punk emptying the magazine on a machinegun to get area means he is actually shooting her and gets hit). If she is the main target of an area attack and it hits, or it misses, the enemy who fired gets fried (and no targeting the square next to her just to avoid it cause that is like major metagaming). If she is just collateral damage, ie, someone else gets targeted by a gernade, and she is caught in the explosion, she absorbs it, and then has a +x karmic blast stored that she can then fire off at the person, or persons who instigated it.
> 
> For example, right now, she was not the main target so the auto-karma did not fire off, but she still has 12 ranks of karmic blast availible to send back to the robots when her next turn comes around.
> 
> Another example, when I get smacked with a grenade (unless I was the actual main target he was throwing it at), I absorb it for use later. If he then shoots me with a +3 gun, he takes a +3 karmic blast, and I am still able to fire off my +8 blast when my turn comes around. The karmic blast you get hit with is always however much you hit karma with, even if she has more stored.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 3, 2005)

I like that compromise.  I think we are on the same page now but to clarify...

On your last example, Karma's 'stored' energy blast would be at whatever rank you soaked from the grenade, correct?

Phoenix's armor works as Calinon and Keia described except that it should read 'If the armor value is *equaled* or exceeded'.  As the ranks in armor protection go down his uncontrolled Energy Field rises.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Right, the stored energy is always whatever she stores.  Ie, right now, she has stored 12 ranks, 6+6, she can release up to her Total ranks of absorb at a single time, so even though she has 12 stored, she can only fire off a +8 blast, and because absorbed energy bleeds off, after she fires off, she will have 4 ranks stored, next turn she will only have 3 ranks, etc.  She can store a max of 80 ranks of energy, but can only use 8 at a time.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 3, 2005)

Calinon,
    Longhorn is now just unconcious.  She made the deflection roll exactly.  I neglected to include the -2 from range in the robot attack rolls.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 3, 2005)

Ok, just make sure the modifiers are in there for dexterity.  While unconscious, I have a -5 penalty to my dexterity, not a +3, which affects defense, reflex saves and my deflection scores.  If that's all included in there, giving me a +3 deflection and I succeeded, I can accept that.


----------



## Synchronicity (Apr 3, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Synch,
> 
> Calinon's right.  Or at least that's the way I thought it was as well.
> 
> Keia




Cool. I was wondering how it worked, but the only ways I could think of seemed to weaken by a disproportionate amount for a single Flaw. That way makes a lot more sense, and shows my M&M-Fu is still weak. Must...train...harder!


----------



## Gideon (Apr 3, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Ok, just make sure the modifiers are in there for dexterity.  While unconscious, I have a -5 penalty to my dexterity, not a +3, which affects defense, reflex saves and my deflection scores.  If that's all included in there, giving me a +3 deflection and I succeeded, I can accept that.




you would not have succeeded then, Linda is once again disabled.

 I knew the first combat was gonna be a learning experience of both your guys powers and some of the rules.  but Ugh.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 3, 2005)

Yup, and I already know where my first 8 points will be going, given the weakness of deflection as a defense.

As for Linda, she should be at either 1S/1L and KO, or 2S and KO.  She can't be disabled as she only failed her second damage save by 2 (19 vs DC21).

Now for some unimportant, pain in the rear stuff for you to juggle.

Do both attacks hit at once?

If they hit at once, they should be resolved at the same DC and damage type.  In this case, DC21 stun damage on both.  Then, after damage is resolved, you knock her 30 feet back from the force of the blast.  If she's then struck by another attack (from another NPC), she'd take lethal damage.

Do both attacks hit seperately?

If this is the case, they still have the same DC, but damage saves may be affected (stun hits only affect stun damage, lethal hits affect both).  Also, who gets hit will change.  In this case, she takes a hit and is knocked back into the group.  Then the second globe would have to strike her while she's on the ground (suffering a penalty to hit her) and everyone around her would get caught in that blast.  Then she'd be knocked back again potentially.

When I'm handling a fellow with multiple attacks in a round, I like to keep it a bit simpler and just resolve it as one DC, but whichever way you want to do it is cool with me!

Either way, Longhorn shouldn't be disabled unless I am missing a part of the book somewhere where an unconscious character becomes disabled when hit.  I think the damage type just turns to lethal.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 4, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Yup, and I already know where my first 8 points will be going, given the weakness of deflection as a defense.




Protection? Amazing save?  as an extra they cost the same, and the protection gets a slight benifit against weak attacks.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 4, 2005)

Protection isn't an extra of strike, nor of deflection, so I'll be going with Amazing Saves.  Plus I don't have a power that fits with either, so training seems the way to go.


----------



## Keia (Apr 4, 2005)

And even for some more fun and excitement . . . 

Didn't Aztec grow and move forward in front of the others?  Would she have provided 'cover' for them, since the weapons are essentially projectile weapons.  If so, Longhorn would have cover, and be prone vs. the second missile attack.

Good thing we had the weekend to go over this stuff.  Let's see if the heroes can do better in round two!!

Keia


----------



## Calinon (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Tyrlaan, can you make your OOC normal size?  It's like ultra tiny and I really can't read it that well without cutting an pasting


----------



## Gideon (Apr 4, 2005)

The attacks should strike simultaneously.  The robots are firing off a limited supply of energy packets in the top mounted/under-mounted 'grenade' launchers on their gun arms.  Rapid fire will be treated as the same DCs.

That being said.  Longhorn has 2 stun and is knocked out.  She is also in the back row and is prone(lying on her back).

Aztec would not cause cover for the back row because of the angles involved.  Aztec was at the left end of the Guardian's formation(most eastern point) and moved forward 30' expanding 5'.  The attacks came from the right side of the Droid formation(the western point).

*tyrlaan:*
You get from Leprechaun, who will let you mimic,
Abilities: Str- 10, Dex - 12(you keep your own), Con 16, Int 12, Wis - 10, Cha - 18
Feats: Hero's Luck x 2 (do you gain the HP temperarily?), Imp Initiative, Point Blank,
       Precise Shot, Mental Link(Whisper)
Powers: Shrinking(Continuous, Permanent, Slow=your move is reduced to 20').  
  Steve's luck power is 7pp/rank so you don't get that.  Steve also has some Super-science
  gear.  I would think that wouldn't be copied but that could be wrong.


----------



## Synchronicity (Apr 4, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> Feats: Hero's Luck x 2 (do you gain the HP temperarily?)




 Ooh...that's a good question. Personally, I'd say Mimic letting you mimic Hero's Luck is some bad mojo, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 4, 2005)

He should get the two HPs, he paid to be able to mimic feats, Heroic Luck is a feat like any other.  Besides, he cannot actually pick up any powers from anyone because all our powers are too expensive, the only thing he'll get is the shrinking and thats a hinderance.


----------



## Synchronicity (Apr 4, 2005)

Still, mimicking hero points sets a horrible precedent. I mean, you get a guy with Mimic and Gadgets or Variable Effect. If even one team member has Hero's Luck, he has a limitless store of Hero Points to play with. Oh dear, they're only temporary. Guess I'd better spend 'em on my Gadgets power before they go away, then. Even without such powers, that's a load of Extra Effort and re-rolls effectively for free (and removal of Stun hits, and..). Heck, as Calinon just mentioned in the IC thread, EE costs only take effect at the beginning of next round. Theoretically, Carbon could use EE to Mimic Leprechaun's Luck (by gaining Expanded Powers again) and then spend one of the new temporary HPs he just gained to ignore fatigue. Yipe. The possible implications makes me shiver. (Especially with the Extraordinary Effort option on HPs. Get Mr Everything, with Mimic [feats] at max, Cosmic Power at a low level and some other stuff, and his Sidekick, Hero Point Lad! Mix well and stir.   Yes, it's an extreme example, which I'm not treating entirely seriously. Nevertheless, the idea of ever being able to gain additional HPs in game - short of GM fiat - worries me. One of the things I like most about HPs is that they're a finite resource.)

Oh, and tyrlaan did tweak his Mimic so he can copy I think 6pp/rank or less powers. That's most of ours - Leprechaun's Luck is only _just_ out of his reach. 

Synch.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 4, 2005)

The hero point thing is easy.  His total hero points can change.  The number he uses carry over.  So, right now he has six.  He uses two.  When he finishes being mimiced, he has 2/4 hero points left.  So while he could, technically, use more hero points than he has, unless he mimics people with increasingly high heroes/villains luck, he isn't going to have much of an advantage.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 4, 2005)

Ty, you took All attributes 3 times, shouldn't you only take it once?  You should be able to get 2 different extras instead of the redundant all attributes.  Like continuous, or ranged, or another expanded powers or extra subject.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 4, 2005)

tyrlaan took the all attributes three times because he applies it to each kind of mimicing. So he has

Mimic(Ability Scores-All Attributes)
Mimic(Feats- All Attributes)
Mimic(Powers - All Attributes)

Each time the All Attributes applies to a different category.


----------



## Synchronicity (Apr 4, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> The hero point thing is easy.  His total hero points can change.  The number he uses carry over.  So, right now he has six.  He uses two.  When he finishes being mimiced, he has 2/4 hero points left.  So while he could, technically, use more hero points than he has, unless he mimics people with increasingly high heroes/villains luck, he isn't going to have much of an advantage.




That seems to make sense, and avoids hideous exploitation of the rules. It was just the idea of 'free' hero points that made me all twitchy.   

Synch.


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 4, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Hey Tyrlaan, can you make your OOC normal size?  It's like ultra tiny and I really can't read it that well without cutting an pasting



No problem. I'll change that one and make sure not to do that again 


			
				Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Oh, and tyrlaan did tweak his Mimic so he can copy I think 6pp/rank or less powers. That's most of ours - Leprechaun's Luck is only _just_ out of his reach.



Yup, Synch is correct. I tweaked Carbon so he can handle up to 6pp/rank.


			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> You get from Leprechaun, who will let you mimic,
> Abilities: Str- 10, Dex - 12(you keep your own), Con 16, Int 12, Wis - 10, Cha - 18
> Feats: Hero's Luck x 2 (do you gain the HP temperarily?), Imp Initiative, Point Blank,
> Precise Shot, Mental Link(Whisper)
> ...



I'm not sure either, but by virtue of my perception of how Carbon's powers work, I don't think he should be able to mimic gear.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 4, 2005)

You should not need to take All Attributes for Feats, don't you automatically pick up 8 feats without the all attributes?  I would not think you would need more then 8 feats, or that characters even have 8 feats or more.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 4, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> I'm not sure either, but by virtue of my perception of how Carbon's powers work, I don't think he should be able to mimic gear.




Clarification on Carbon's Mimicing abilities.  You do not get equipment.  You will get the HP from  Hero's Luck, however, they will count against your total when you go back to being yourself.

Example:  Carbon copies Steve.  You copy the Hero's Luck feat twice.  Before you copied you had 3/4 HP.  Now you have 5/6 HP.  In the course of the battle you use 2 of those.  When you stop being Steve you go to 1/4 HP.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 4, 2005)

Argent Silvermage:

You need to spend a half action on your blade storm which means you will only get 40' of flight forward. (The robots are 70' from your current position and 40' down.)  Basically, you won't hit anything if you whirlwind this turn without getting anymore movement.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 4, 2005)

Use extra effort to double your movement   Wee


----------



## Gideon (Apr 4, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Use extra effort to double your movement   Wee




I agree but it is his call.  

Update ready, just waiting for yon Silvermage and tyrlaan to give final actions.  This one went much better for the good guys.  At least as it stands now.

I also want you to know about a house rule that will be put up on the website in a little bit.  It will not be applied until after this combat.

Directing Area Attacks-
When firing an area attack that is directed at an open space the firer will make an attack roll with all of the usual modifiers against a DC of 10.  If the attack misses the center lands (10-Attack roll+range increment) x 5'.

Example: An MK200 shoots both energy grenades into the center of a crowd.  It rolls an attack roll with penalties for range and rapid shot.  At +10 normal attack rolls and in its second range increment.  The robot rolls a total attack roll of +6.  Rolling a 3 on the die.  It misplaces the grenade causeing the explosion to happen 10' farther back than it wanted.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 4, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> Argent Silvermage:
> 
> You need to spend a half action on your blade storm which means you will only get 40' of flight forward. (The robots are 70' from your current position and 40' down.)  Basically, you won't hit anything if you whirlwind this turn without getting anymore movement.



I'll use extra effort. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 4, 2005)

To avoid confusion from now on, maybe we could just post an OOC at the bottom of our posts, for example:

OOC:
Half Action: Fly 40 feet
Half Action: Blast Robots with Energy Blast +X (Attack Bonus + 1D20)
Notes: Surprise Strike Applies, and I am fighting defensively

This gets rid of any confusion, so everyone is clear on what characters are actually doing because descriptions might not always be clear.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 4, 2005)

Does anyone get the feeling Tornado is going down to Friendly fire?  2 Area blasts that will hit him when he gets in among the MKs.


----------



## Keia (Apr 4, 2005)

He won't get blasted by mine, I go before him in the initiative.  

Keia


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> He won't get blasted by mine, I go before him in the initiative.
> 
> Keia




If it wasn't VR and if Karma actually knew what she was doing, and this wasn't the first time she was doing anything even remotely like this I would change her action.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 4, 2005)

*Update.*

Round 2 is up.  4/5 robots down.  Much better for the good-guys.  As predicted friendly fire hurt you all more than the bad guys.

tyrlaan:  You technically have a 'hanging' half action from last round.  Because you had no offensive powers you would have had to do something else than attack.


----------



## Keia (Apr 4, 2005)

Tornado's attack was PL 8, right?  So Phoenix is down one level of armor, correct?  Just checking for story for my post.

Keia


----------



## Gideon (Apr 4, 2005)

Yup.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Gideon, if you are using my hp system for re-rolls, don't forget that if both rolls are below ten, the second _roll_ is treated as a 10.  Then you add/subtract modifiers.  If you are using that, Linda's save was an 11 on the re-roll.  10 +3con -2 from stun hits.  That would result in failing by 10 both times, and her being stunned instead of knocked out.  Which of course is a happy thing.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 5, 2005)

With so many npcs and characters, things are going to get super chaotic, I mean, what would have happened if it came to Karma's turn to act and there was just 1 bot left and it was surrounded by her teammates, I mean, would an energy blast take out everyone in 80 feet when it would be much easier and safer to not even use an area blast?  The battlefield changed drastically from when I posted my action to when it went off.  While it was ok this time since Karma is not in control of her powers, down the line, she would have just not made the blast so wide to avoid catching all her team mates.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 5, 2005)

Area effect does't have to be 5' x power rank in radius.  It is maximum 5' x power rank in radius unless you attach the 'full power' flaw, which you don't.

Most combats take a looooong time to resolve, as you wait for various initiatives to determine your actions.  This is a fast paced, learn how PbP combat works, type of thing.  In the future, it will probably be a bit different, and you can control what you do better if you wait for prior actions to be resolved before posting what you are going to do.  I think in this battle, that is not so important.  It all works out alright in the end, because there is barbeque waiting after the VR chamber.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 5, 2005)

Calinon:
     Longhorn only have a 14 constitution.  That makes +2 con - 2 from hits = 0 DMG save.  The HP was increased to 10.

Super Girl + Calinon+Everyone:
   I was just going to adjust your action to not harm your compatriots in the future.  Much as I moved the placement of Linda's Energy Blast.  Also, you don't have the full power flaw.  I would have moved Karma's blast as well except  as you had pointed out in the OOC thread Karma was new to her powers.  After this 'training week' everyone will know their powers.  However, that takes away some of the player control which isn't desirable.  Update speed vs some player control.  I think player control is better.  Also, that breaks up combat which means I don't need to dedicate an hour and a half to rolling/typing at a time. 

tyrlaan:
  I should beat you silly for this Mimic power.     You will get the same amount of power that Karma has stored.  This is why training day VR combats were invented.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 5, 2005)

Oh right, I thought I still had all my physical stats at +3.  Forgot I'd reduced them to get more skills.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 5, 2005)

Just so that everyone is on the same page with the taunting, uh, what should actually be going on?

Brano will have lost his dodge bonus to defense until after Lucy takes her next turn.  But will he still be charging her?  I think so, or at leas he should be, because e was forced to charge her, and I do not think there is a time limit of one round, either way, it would be good to know for the future, and he would attack her anyway most likely, being as she has been heaping insults on him the entire fight, I think he would go after her before anyone else.

I just can't wait to see what happens when he shoots her or punches her or whatever and gets not only a +8 karmic blast, but a Karmic blast boosted by her surprise strike feat, to smack him at +12.  If he stays up, he is still denied his dodge bonus from her attack, so I think EE to let her fire off another much smaller area blast, centered on herself that would smoke a 5 or 10 foot circle around her doing another +12 karmic damage to him.  Should hurt him bad enough to let the others drop him.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 5, 2005)

He should only count as flat footed against Karma's next attack.  Not all of the attacks Karma makes this round.

In the Taunt description:
Target loses his dodge bonus to Defense against your next attack due to the distraction.


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 5, 2005)

So...what happens when Carbon, with Karma's powers, stands right next to her when she "explodes?" Since I have her power, I would absorb it and then reflect it back. And then she would absorb it and reflect it back. And then I would absorb it....

!!!!

Also, wondering if I could be a royal pain and request a Rogues Gallery thread. It would make it easier for me to hunt down character sheets when I mimic somebody.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 5, 2005)

The game freezes because you found a flaw in the coding.  Lets hope you remembered to save recently or there goes three hours of game play. 


I am intending to have all of the charachters posted on the website.  I just haven't gotten to it because I am too lazy.  I'll try to get the charachters posted soon.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 5, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> So...what happens when Carbon, with Karma's powers, stands right next to her when she "explodes?" Since I have her power, I would absorb it and then reflect it back. And then she would absorb it and reflect it back. And then I would absorb it....
> 
> !!!!
> 
> Also, wondering if I could be a royal pain and request a Rogues Gallery thread. It would make it easier for me to hunt down character sheets when I mimic somebody.




Er, actually, not.  Karma goes before Carbon, he would not have her powers of Absorbtion,  Also, he was blasted back by the last robots kinetic explosion.  He would have to take a move action to get to her.  Therefore since he goes after her, and he has to move towards her, he should not be close enough to get hurt.

Beyond that, even if he did have her powers, he would simply store the blast as 8 ranks of availible power since he is only a secondary target (per the compromise), and not the main one, just like with the robot's kinetic bombs.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 5, 2005)

Gideon, where exactly Longhorn is in relation to the Sergeant, aside from the unconscious part.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm confused. Is Travis awake?


----------



## Gideon (Apr 6, 2005)

Calinon:
Longhorn is about 10 feet behind and right looking Sgt. Brano in the face

Argent Silvermage:
Travis is awake.  He just recieved one stun hit.

Super Girl:
Will Karma let Carbon steal her powers?  Karma pretty much just gets a yup or nope at this particular moment in the combat.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 6, 2005)

Asking to touch someone is kind of creepy and could mean aalot of things, but she'll let him, though she would want him to hold of a moment till she was done with the area blast.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 7, 2005)

I was out enjoying the beautiful day we had here all day and I am just too tired to roll dice and update right now.  Look for round 3 around mid-day.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 7, 2005)

Round 3 up.

Round 4 is gonna have to wait until sunday.  I will be away from my computer and won't have access to the stat i'll need to conduct combat.

I should be around for question answering and stuff.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 7, 2005)

Bah, all you need is to remember Brano takes a dive in Round 4 and stats are unimportant.


----------



## Keia (Apr 7, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Bah, all you need is to remember Brano takes a dive in Round 4 and stats are unimportant.




Works for me!!

Keia


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 7, 2005)

Its what will most likely happen now that its 9 or 10 v 1.  especially since he is already injured, our attacks have a much better chance to hurt him.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 8, 2005)

You only think he is alone!  You fail to realize that there is a man right behind you who is about to do the polka!

Poor Sgt. Brano, all of his robots got killed and now he is all by himself.  I was gonna let you guys have the joy of tearing into helpless officer cans.  But I can skip it.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 8, 2005)

Unless he's Mason-esque, he's going to go down.  It's more a "Who gets the killing blow" contest than anything now.  It's up to you if you want to do that part of the fight or not   I'm just agreeing that Brano's statistics wont' make a flying hoot of a difference.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 8, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Unless he's Mason-esque, he's going to go down.  It's more a "Who gets the killing blow" contest than anything now.  It's up to you if you want to do that part of the fight or not   I'm just agreeing that Brano's statistics wont' make a flying hoot of a difference.




I think the only question is who gets the killing blow.  I mean, he is hurt, the two people closest to him, one of whom has laid into him with a constant barrage of insults, and hitting either will hurt him even more.  No need to play it out if it holds things up, post that there s a doggie pile or something.


----------



## Synchronicity (Apr 8, 2005)

Hey, if we gloss over it we can always have macho posturing arguments about who really took him out!


----------



## Gideon (Apr 10, 2005)

Short update.  Decided not to roll the dice and just wave the hands for the end of the fight.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 11, 2005)

sorry for the delay. long weekend wit no time to post.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 13, 2005)

tyrlaan,

The three NPC's that I made are now on the website under charachters and then their name.  I will put the other chrachters up as I get time.


----------



## Synchronicity (Apr 14, 2005)

Karma said:
			
		

> "We have Jock boy, A 30 something married guy, a shapeshifting perv, some dude who is all armor and bad attitude, and then Lindsy's brother Steve."




What's Chris, chopped liver?    Honestly, all the effort he goes to to make an impression on the girls, and they just forget about him. That sort of thing can scar a fella for life!   

Gideon, everyone; Sorry I haven't posted after the fight yet - I've had a killer few days, and there's some looming essay evil I have to heroically combat. With any luck, I'm be able to post tomorrow.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 14, 2005)

Ya know, I had a flashback to a comment earlier.  Something about those VR suits being 'tighter than an olympic swim suit.

I don't think that's actually possible is it?  I mean, without cutting off circulation to important body parts?


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 14, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Ya know, I had a flashback to a comment earlier.  Something about those VR suits being 'tighter than an olympic swim suit.
> 
> I don't think that's actually possible is it?  I mean, without cutting off circulation to important body parts?




I said more revealing then a bikini, not tighter


----------



## Gideon (Apr 14, 2005)

I said they were tighter than Olympic Swimsuits.  It is just a marvel of futuristic technology that they don't cut of limbs.

No worries about being cut off for a couple days Synchronocity and Argent.  If you drop me a post here and let me know I won't be upset.   It also, allows me to NPC the charachter.


----------



## Super Girl (Apr 16, 2005)

how do people get around in this timeline? Cars? Hovercraft?


----------



## Gideon (Apr 16, 2005)

Mostly cars, but there are hovercrafts.  Karma probably owns a hover craft as they are much more expensive than the normal 4 wheel-ers.

There is also faster jets and some rare bullet trains.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 16, 2005)

Off to Jersey for the weekend, Oh boy   , so no update till monday afternoonish.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 18, 2005)

Updated.


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 19, 2005)

In case folks missed it...



			
				tyrlaan said:
			
		

> Kevin gives Chris a friendly slap on his shoulder.




That means Kevin now has Chris's powers and looks just like him.


----------



## Synchronicity (Apr 20, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> In case folks missed it...
> 
> 
> 
> That means Kevin now has Chris's powers and looks just like him.




Heh. Well, about the main thing that Kevin will realise as he gains Chris's stats is that however he looks and acts, Chris is really, really smart. Int 20 is the human maximum without super stats.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 20, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> [FONT=Comic Sans MS[B]Tornado:[/B]
> The loud base thumping continues to pound.  There is no response from behind the door as some ancient voice calls out “Wild night is callin...”
> 
> You feel the soft hand of your wife on your shoulder as she comes up to help.  Parenting for the Harold’s has always been a joint adventure.
> [/FONT]




Is that the Van Morrison version or John Couger? Cause I don't allow Cougers in my home thank ye very much.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 21, 2005)

Van Morrison


----------



## Calinon (Apr 26, 2005)

Argh, the game, it suffers from a three day lapse!  I soon shall go into withdrawal.


----------



## Keia (Apr 26, 2005)

gid looks like he's been missing since Friday.  

Keia


----------



## Gideon (Apr 26, 2005)

Busy weekend.  Had a ridiculously big show on friday/final concert with my A cappella group/final big college party/remenants of final college party/re-install of Dungeon siege and playing with my room mate.

Look for an update tomorrow.  We will be doing the picinic thing.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm sorry for the delay. I'll be back to the game soon. just auto-pilot Tornado till I return.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 30, 2005)

I apologize for the lack of postings recently.  I expect to be back to a normal schedule very soon, like monday.  Busy work, stuff ending, and looking for an apartment have all taken up time.  Two of those things won't be a problem for much longer.


----------



## Gideon (May 2, 2005)

To clarify the last post a little, the spears seem to be coming from outside of the structure.

North Shore is the Guardians compaund and is essentially a big open square.  You are in the middle of the square (Quad), the spears are being thrown from the other side of the building.


----------



## Calinon (May 3, 2005)

I'll be without much internet access until Fridayish.  House renovations.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 5, 2005)

Hey, Gideon, idea for you. It hasn't come up yet due to not having had to fight other super-speedster opponents, but I know from experience that speedster and Super-dex fights can take a while due to them often boiling down to 'You roll to hit opponents uber Defense. Misses. Opponents rolls to hit your uber Defense. Misses. You roll...etcetera.' There are ways around this, of course, but I did hear someone come up with an interesting solution; basically, if two people with Super-Speed fight, you take each person's rank of Super-Speed off their opponent's super-speed for determining defense. If one's at +4 and the other at +8, the +4 guy would gain no Defense bonus from super-speed against his even speedier foe, and the +8 guy would have only a +4 bonus against the first speedster. The same applies to super dex. This made sense to me, as super-speedsters generally don't have much trouble hitting each other in the comics; it's their slower compatriots who have difficulty. (Well, until they stick out a well-timed foot and the speedster, who's been running in predictable circles, trips over it...d'oh!   ) I offer this as an idea in case such a situation ever arises - I can't speak for its balance or anything else, but I just though I'd chuck it out there.

Cheers!
Synch


----------



## Gideon (May 6, 2005)

To answer your question from the game thread.  The dervish is Tornado and the suits seem to be the standard issue Wildcat suit.

If I understand your action you are charging the blur?  To use Move-by-attack you need a 1/2 action to attack and 1/2 action to move.  It looks like you are trying to double move and attack.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 6, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> To answer your question from the game thread.  The dervish is Tornado and the suits seem to be the stadard issue Wildcat suit.




That's what I thought, but I wasn't sure. I've duly deleted my long and rambling question. Cheers!



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> If I understand your action you are charging the blur?  To use Move-by-attack you need a 1/2 action to attack and 1/2 action to move.  It looks like you are trying to double move and attack.




Whoops, excellent point. Silly me. In which case, I'll use Extra Effort to double my movement for the round and then attack the blur. I've just realised Move-By Attack doesn't really count either, as I have no intention of moving after the attack - I want to stick to this thing like glue. I've edited my post with the proper information.   

Synch.


----------



## Gideon (May 7, 2005)

trylaan,

1) you don't get Phoenix's armor.
2) I think the no equipment ruling should be shown as a flaw in your power.  When this issue is finished you will retroactively give Carbon that flaw on his power and receive the extra pp to use as you see fit.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 7, 2005)

Gideon - my adjusted action's fine by me. My posting may be spotty at the moment btw as I'm rather unwell, and am mostly spending my days in bed.


----------



## Gideon (May 8, 2005)

Hope you feel better, synch.


----------



## Gideon (May 11, 2005)

I am going to be away for the weekend.  Look for the next update on Monday.


----------



## Gideon (May 26, 2005)

Argent Silvermage and Super Girl let me know your status.  You have both been visiting the boards but haven't posted  to the guardian's game.  You can send me an email at stumpyfjord@yahoo.com if you don't want this public forum.


----------



## Mimic (May 27, 2005)

If someone drops, I would be more then interested in filling in the vacant spot.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 31, 2005)

*Gotta go.*

Hi people. I'm sorry for my absence but I really don't have a lot of time anymore so I have to bow out of the game. I had fun. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Animus (May 31, 2005)

Gideon,

I don't know if you got my e-mail, but I'm in. I'll have a character for you to review today.


----------



## Mimic (May 31, 2005)

You could just let both of us in Gideon, no pressure or anything


----------



## Gideon (May 31, 2005)

Mimic said:
			
		

> You could just let both of us in Gideon, no pressure or anything




Make a really good charachter and I probably will.


----------



## Animus (Jun 1, 2005)

*Stolid*


```
[U][SIZE=6][B]Stolid[/B] [/SIZE] [/U] 

Real Name:        Raymond Franklin
Occupation:       Construction Worker
Legal Status:     U.S. Citizen 
Identity:         Private
Place of Birth:   Detroit 
Marital Status:   Single
Living Relatives: Cathy Franklin (sister)

Age:    22
Gender: Male 
Height: 6'2” (6'8")
Weight: 230 lbs (420 lbs)
Size:   Medium 
Eyes:   Brown
Hair:   Black
Ethnicity: African-American
Total points: 120 (PL 8)

ABILITY SCORES (20):
STR 16 DEX 14 CON 16 INT 10 WIS 14 CHA 10

ATTACK BONUS (18): +10 melee, +8 ranged

DEFENSE (12): +8 

SAVES: Dam +10 Fort +10 Ref +2 Will +2

HERO POINTS: 4

SKILLS (11): Jump +22 (11 ranks), Profession +8 (6 ranks), Drive +7 (5 ranks)

FEATS (6): Heroic Surge, Attack Focus (unarmed), Improved Critical (unarmed)

POWERS (53): Super-Strength 8 (Extra:  Super-Constitution 7)
```

DESCRIPTION:
Raymond "Ray" Franklin was born in southwest Detroit. He had a rough childhood living in the slums, and got into trouble periodically throughout his childhood. He got into a lot of fights in the streets and was arrested for vandalism and assault, and later put on probation at thirteen years old. He got into boxing and football, and despite being very talented at both, he still itched for starting trouble. He would have continued down this path were it not for a fateful day the winter after his seventeenth birthday. Ray's sister Cathy was being attacked in an alley that he was passing by. In a rage, Ray grew larger and heavier and his skin became tough as iron, and he pummeled the assailants nearly to death. This event led him to imitate his comic book super heroes and be a vigilante. Ray's mother died soon after, so he dropped out of school and took on a day job as a construction worker (he never was a good student) to take care of his sister, who knew nothing of his powers, and continued amateur boxing and fought crime by night. He did this for a few years until an N.A.A. agent contacted him for a new opportunity to use his powers.


----------



## Gideon (Jun 1, 2005)

Animus,

We are playing with some house rules.  There is a link to my website on the first page of this thread.  You can find the rules on that website.  Some of the house rules we are using deal with charachter creation so Stolid needs some fixing up.

Things that need to change:
- Stolid can only have 3/4 of PL for both BAB and BDefenseB(+6 for each)
- 2 skill points/ power point

Things that need to change because I don't like them:
-Why does Stolid have a 20 in Str and Con?  Was he the strongest non-mutant on the planet at 15?  Could he beat Lance Armstrong up the hill in france while being punched in the head?  It is just me being picky about ability scores but the base scores should represent non-mutant ability.  If Stolid is really strong/tough because he is a mutant than give him some more super-strength/super-con.
-I am not sure you have justified Stolid's very high BAB and BDB.  He was/is a vigilante but how much training does he really have?  For a reference, the average soldier has a BAB/BDB around +3/+4.  +6 means you've trained hard for a long time.  You are welcome to give Stolid a BAB/BDB at that level but please explain why Stolid is sooo good at fighting.
- Other than that on the mechanical, would you please expand Stolid's history a little bit.  Was Stolid hounded by the police in Detroit?  Did his sister know of his exploits?  Did he just beat up pick-pockets and various criminals on the streets or did he pursue orginized crime or a specific person.  Take a little bit more time and give me a little more history on Stolid.


----------



## Animus (Jun 1, 2005)

Gideon,

In my excitement to get a character made I didn't go to your website to check out the house rules. Oops . Anyways,



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> Things that need to change because I don't like them:
> -Why does Stolid have a 20 in Str and Con?  Was he the strongest non-mutant on the planet at 15?  Could he beat Lance Armstrong up the hill in france while being punched in the head?  It is just me being picky about ability scores but the base scores should represent non-mutant ability.  If Stolid is really strong/tough because he is a mutant than give him some more super-strength/super-con.



I'll adjust accordingly.



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> -I am not sure you have justified Stolid's very high BAB and BDB.  He was/is a vigilante but how much training does he really have?  For a reference, the average soldier has a BAB/BDB around +3/+4.  +6 means you've trained hard for a long time.  You are welcome to give Stolid a BAB/BDB at that level but please explain why Stolid is sooo good at fighting.



One thing I didn't mention was that he played football and boxed in school and was very talented at both, particularly boxing. His new superhero life forced him to quit though. That's where he gets the attack and defense bonuses.



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> - Other than that on the mechanical, would you please expand Stolid's history a little bit.  Was Stolid hounded by the police in Detroit?  Did his sister know of his exploits?  Did he just beat up pick-pockets and various criminals on the streets or did he pursue orginized crime or a specific person.  Take a little bit more time and give me a little more history on Stolid.



These are the types of questions that you miss when you put together a character late at night like I did. To answer your questions:

-Stolid got into a lot of fights in the streets, and he was arrested twice for vandalism and assault and put on probation. After that, he got into boxing and football as a way to deal with his anger issues.
-His sister never knew about his powers or expolits.
-He mostly beat up random thugs, but the last three years he spent focusing oncleaning up the gang warefare problem.

Anything else?


----------



## Mimic (Jun 1, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> Make a really good charachter and I probably will.




Ask and ye shall recieve, like Keia I am using a past character from a game that ended way too early, I had to change his flaw (since you didn't want disturbing) and retooled his powers.



```
SHADOW
Concept/Archetype: Alternate form - shadow
Quote: Be afraid of the dark, because one day I might be in it.
Real Name: Brian Mathews
Gender: Male
Age: 19
Height: 6'0"
Weight: 186
Hair: black hair
Eyes: Black eyes (no pupils)
Ethnicity: Caucasian
Birthplace: L.A. Californa

[B]ABILITIES[/B]
STR      15    +2
DEX      18    +4
CON      11     0
INT      12    +1
WIS      16    +3
CHA      10     0


[B]SAVES[/B]
DMG       0
FORT      0
REF      +4
WILL     +3

[B]MOVEMENT[/B]
INIT         +4
BASE SPD     30/60/120

[B]COMBAT[/B]
BASE DEF      3
DEF           18
FLAT          13
MENTAL        16

BASE ATT      3
MELEE         +7
RANGED        +7
MENTAL        +6


[B]SKILLS[/B]
Acrobatics*  [6/2]
Balance  [6/2]
Computers*  [2/1]
Drive*  [5/1]
Escape Artist  [7/3]
Gather Info  [2/2]
Hide  [6/2]
Search  [2/1]
Sense Motive  [4/1]
Sleight/Hand*  [5/1]
Spot  [4/1]
Taunt  [5/5]

[B]FEATS[/B]
 Attack Finesse  (use dex mod. for melee attacks)
 Darkvision (Super) (can see in total darkness)
 See Invisible (Super) (can see invisible targets)
 Dodge (+1 def, or +2 def to one opponent)
 Evasion (use ref save instead of dmg save)
 
 [B]POWERS[/B]
 alternate form - Shadow [+8]
 Extra: Regeneration [+8]
  Extra: Regrowth
 Extra: Posession [+8]
 Extra: Animation [+8]
 Flaw: Only Shadows

[B]WEAKNESS[/B]
 Bright light drains shadow form
 
[B]COST[/B]
abilities    [22]
base att     [9]
base def     [6]
skills       [11]
feats        [10]
powers       [72]
weakness     [-10]
total        [120]
unspent      [0]
```

Appearance
Brian is average height and weight for someone in his late teens. He is caucasion but due to his mutant ability, Brian's skin seems to shift and move as a dark substance moves and flows across his body in a random pattern, this dark substance doesn't seem to affect, nor obsure anything but this and his totally black eyes tends to make people uncomfortable.

History

When I was kid I always knew that I was different, I never liked being out in the light and I tended to stay in the shadows as much at possible. I don't know why but it seemed safer some how, I guess it had something to do with my skin, you see my skin was dark, really dark, and considering my parents were from Irish decent it tended to get me into fights when I was in school. But you deal with the hand that life gives you and move on.

As I grew older I got into more and more fights, the funny looking kid hiding in the shadows always seemed to be someone to pick on, of course everyone thinks that, so I was getting pretty good at fighting and I won more than I lost, I wasn't very strong but man I was fast, you don't get hurt if you don't get hit ya know.

By the end of Jr. high I was working a different angle, I still stayed in the shadows (bright light hurt my eyes) but I was working the punk rebel without a cause deal. Yea, I know, not very original but hey when you got the multi-coloured hair, dog collar, leather jacket, shades and various other trinkets on, it tends to cut back on the fighting. My parents weren't to thrilled with my attire change but once the phone calls from school dropped off I think they saw it as the lesser of two evils, at least they stopped nagging me so much about it.

Thanks to my new threads and to the fact that I could beat up at least half of the guys in my school, high school went pretty well, I got into the occasional fight but kept a B- average, made a couple of what you could call friends or at least a couple of other students that I hung out with and I even went on a couple of dates. Regardless I thought that maybe my life was starting to become normal, of course you know what was coming...

His name was John Malone, he transfered to our school at the beginning of our 12th grade. It was rumored that the reason he came to our school was because he got kicked out of every other one around and he had a very bad rep. For once the rumors didn't do him justice, he was bad to the bone and I was his prime whipping boy, he made my life hell. he made a lot of student's lives hell but he seemed to delight in really giving it to me.

As fate would have it, we were in the same gym class and that's when he really loved to taunt me, one day I just couldn't take it any more and I flipped him the bird and told him where to go and gave him explict instructions on how to get there. Wow, was that  the wrong thing to do. After school was done John and his pals gave me a pretty nasty beating, guess they were making an example of me, I was bleeding and barely awake, they had backed me into a darkened corner and I honestly believed that they were going to kill me. 

That's when it happened, it felt a wave of warmth flow throw me and I literally melded with the darkness, let it never be said that I don't take an advantage when one is presented to me, ok maybe it was just reflex but the next thing I knew I jumped out at him, thinking that I could tackle him or something but instead of jumping onto him I jumped into him, the next thing I know is I'm in control of his body. Well this freaked out his buddies and they took off running, now I would like to say I was calm and cool about it all but if I did I'd be lying. Anyways one second I'm looking through the world from John's point of view and then I'm 5 feet away and we are staring at each other, we stayed like that for a moment and then John drops like a sack of potatoes, feinted dead away. I figure leaving would be a pretty good thing.

Now someone must have seen what happened or John squealed or something because the next day, really early I would like to add, some members from the NAA came a knocking on our door, explaining that I was some kind of mutant and that I should use my powers for the government and the betterment of all mankind, ya'know the "be all I can be" speech. Now the speech itself was less then impressive but what choice did I have really, there was no way I would gain any kind of normal life at school so I figured why not, it sounded kind of interesting. The fact that it was co-ed, well sort of, made the choice a little easier.

And so I was wisked away to a so called "mutant training facility", personally I liked to call it my little slice of hell, actually it wasn't that bad, food was ok, some of the teachers were nice, the others? Well they weren't so nice, but you learned pretty quick which was which and again it was co-ed so two big thumbs up for that. It took about a year but they trained me on how to use my powers, to call them up when ever I wanted, finished up my high school education, no high school drop outs in this man's army plus they made me an officer, can you believe that? Man they must be getting desperate or something

Powers:
Brian's mutant ability somehow taps into a dark matter dimension, he can use this to turn himself into a two dimensional shadow, he also has some limited control of the dark matter, being able to animate shadows around him. He can also take control of someone by merging his body into the thiers.

Personality:
Brian is a typical teenager, he dyes his hair and wears various punk and leather items for a defense mechanism more then any other reason. He can be brash and has a nasty sarcastic steak but once he makes a friend he will do almost anything for that person.


----------



## Keia (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey!! I recognize him!  Maybe we knew each other in another life 

Keia


----------



## Mimic (Jun 1, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Hey!! I recognize him!  Maybe we knew each other in another life
> 
> Keia




Yea... like we were talked into joining some sort of club....


----------



## Gideon (Jun 2, 2005)

Animus:
 Just add the info you gave me to the questions into Stolid's history so I can just cut and paste.  It's good to be the GM.

Mimic:
- When the NAA picked Shadow up they sent him over to the North America Mutant camps where they learn to safely use their powers.  That ate up a year or so making Brian 18 and of legal age to be in the military.  You can change that to fit what you want.  Brian needs to be 18 for legal purposes.
- Just a reminder that you will never be able to take Ghost Touch onto your Shadow Form.
- Could you explain what you mean with Brian's weakness?  Is it vulnerability or something else?
- I thought all of the charachters in Keia and your old game had some really cool charachters.  Some of the others might show up at some point.


----------



## Animus (Jun 2, 2005)

Done and Done.


----------



## Gideon (Jun 2, 2005)

Animus:
-Are the skills in your stat block the ranks in that skill or the total w/ ability score?  I think it is ranks but I am not sure.  If it is ranks then you have 13 pp dedicated to skills where you have only 11 marked and are 2 pp over the limit.
-Also, I gather by the PP expenditure that you have Super-Con as an extra of Super-Str.  Would you please delineate that clearly in your stat block as well.

Thanks


----------



## Mimic (Jun 2, 2005)

> Mimic:
> - When the NAA picked Shadow up they sent him over to the North America Mutant camps where they learn to safely use their powers.  That ate up a year or so making Brian 18 and of legal age to be in the military.  You can change that to fit what you want.  Brian needs to be 18 for legal purposes.




Edited the history to change his age (he is now 19) and added the training camp. Also I re-worked the powers slightly, got rid of the horde extra and the eye contact flaw, I can put them back if you want.




> - Just a reminder that you will never be able to take Ghost Touch onto your Shadow Form.




Yup - Its the reason I had to rework his powers in the first place



> - Could you explain what you mean with Brian's weakness?  Is it vulnerability or something else?




Its sort of like Lightspeed's weakness but in reverse, I was thinking it could go one of two ways:

1) Any kind of light based effect could have a chance of pushing him out of his shadow form, make it a will save and have the dc dependant on how powerfull the light source is although I don't think normal light sources (sunlight, room lighting) would effect him but say something like a theater spot light, flash gernades would.

2) Bright lights would have a draining effect on his powers, make a will save every round or drop a power level until it drops to zero and his powers have been nullified until he gets away from the light source and then they return. This would even work while he is possesing someone. of course I don't think normal lighting (sunlight, room lighting) would be enough. I like this one the best, it seems to fit the concept better.


----------



## Gideon (Jun 2, 2005)

*Brian's Weakness*

For a full 10 point flaw I think we should combine them.  Here is a first draft of the possible flaw.  I used more of a neutralization approach then a draining approach.  Brian will make the check for all normal lighting situations.  This is only an idea, so feel free to present your own ideas.  So the flaw might look like this:

*Light is the Suxxors:*
Brian mutation brings him into a constant state of battle against any light.  However, through force of will and his cells own strength he is often the champion.  Brian receives a power check + wisdom bonus against a DC of 10+power rank of the light.

Examples of Lights:
Night: 5
Twilight: 8
Normal Lighting in a room: DC 11
Normal Sunlight: DC 12
Spot Light: 15
Flashbang: 20
Surface of the sun: 1 bajillion

On a secondary note.  Your changes to Brian's powers are fine.


----------



## Gideon (Jun 2, 2005)

*Welcome to the Guardians/ Get your stuff together*

*Mimic and Animus*
So assuming that Mimic and me can come to an agreement on Shadow's weakness.  Both Animus and Mimic are welcome to climb on aboard.  One of the requirements for this game is that you post pretty much every day during the work week.  If something happens and you can't we won't hang you but if you can't make it for a week (Summer vacation) or something just drop a line here and let me know.  If several days pass without your posting, I NPC your charachter.  Your charachters will enter soon, I'll post here to let you know.  Also, I write at the approximate level of a 5 year old, just some fair warning.  

*Everyone:*
A friendly (mostly) that I expect you to post most days of the week.  We all fell behind for a little while there.  The posting from most of you(including me) has picked up again.  But if you don't have time (understandable) to post most days then please be kind enough to move aside until you do.  Somewhat jerkish, but I think I made the time commitment expectations clear at the beginning.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 2, 2005)

A little suggestion Gideon... you will go mad with that system 

I would say either make the weakness Susceptible or Vulnerable.

If Susceptible, if he is exposed to anything above soft light (say 100 watts), he suffers the effect listed on page 107.  He must make a fort save (DC15) with +1 difficulty for each minute he is so exposed or he becomes fatigued.  For each failed save his condition worsens, to exhausted, unconscious, dying and finally dead.  So, sunlight, floodlights, flashlights, headlights.  In RP terms, you could make some easier, so if he's crossing the street at night and a car's headlight hits him for a moment, he doesn't become fatigued.

If Vulnerable, he would gain no bonus against any light based attack.  He rolls a d20 with no modifiers to save versus the attack DC.

Anyway, just a suggestion.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 3, 2005)

What ever you think is good and is the easiest for you is good for me Gideon, although I am not too keen on him dying because of it...
[best Barney impersonation] Natural light!!! Get it off, get it off... [/best Barney impersonation]


It sounds like your idea and my first suggestion is pretty similar but Cal's suggestion of Vulnerable would more then likely be the easiest to work with


I can post every week day, not too sure about the weekend though


----------



## Animus (Jun 3, 2005)

Gideon,

-I see where your confusion was on the skills as for one skill I had the ranks listed and the other two I had the total bonus. I fixed that.

-Right on. It's fixed.


----------



## Gideon (Jun 3, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> A little suggestion Gideon... you will go mad with that system




Well, the normal DC's will always be met.  So in any standard light brian will always make the save (his power check + wisdom mod is a +11) although I will concede that the system could get ugly.  I'll think about it some more this weekend.

I won't be around on the boards this weekend.  I am doing yard work for my recently post-surgery aunt.  I'll update on monday.


On a side side note, Mutants and Masterminds is brilliant with the combat.  A 14 person/multi-arena combat takes me something like 45 minutes to write up.  It took me something like 4 hours to run the same thing with Dungeons and Dragons, I am friggin tired.


----------



## Animus (Jun 9, 2005)

Hello all,

As much as I was really looking forward to some M&M action, I'm afraid I can't commit to this game right now. I'm having trouble in the 5 I either DM or play in right now because of my new work schedule (2 jobs and all, it sucks). My apologies if this inconvenienced anyone.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm still in, waiting to go.


----------



## Gideon (Jun 10, 2005)

Sorry to see you go Animus.

You'll be in kinda soon Mimic.  A week or so I would guess.  Have to handle the aftermath of the battle first.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 10, 2005)

No worries, just letting you know I was still here.


----------



## Gideon (Jun 14, 2005)

Update coming late tonight or early tomorrow.  Mimic, you will be in on this one, so strap on your gaming shoes.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm ready to go in coach


----------



## Calinon (Jun 15, 2005)

Man, I want to beat your keyboard to death with a stick... ? instead of " give me a headache!


----------



## Keia (Jun 15, 2005)

Yeah, I think the ? replaced all punctuation in the thread.

Keia


----------



## Gideon (Jun 15, 2005)

My keyboard swears it didn't do it.  IT says word was fighting with netscape.  I fixed their shananigans this time but I'll watch them closely.


----------



## tyrlaan (Jun 17, 2005)

Okay, with combat over, I'll adjust my character as per your recommendation Gideon. Also, I'm pretty sure Super Girl's point related to my power and aquiring feats is right as well, so unless you tell me otherwise, I'll tweak for that too.


----------



## tyrlaan (Jun 20, 2005)

Okay, so by my figuring...
  - I can get rid of the 'all attributes' modifier on feats, as Super Girl pointed out.
  - I can apply a flaw to my Mimic power that it only works with mutant powers
This "refunds" me 2 pp/rank. So I can...
  - Spend 1 pp/rank to pick up the ability to mimic skills
  - Spend 1 pp/rank to make skills "all attributes"

Sound correct? Is this acceptable?


```
Real Name: Kevin Bergman             Group Affiliation: N.A.A.
Codename: Carbon                     Identity: Secret
Base of Operations:                  First Appearance:
PL: 8                                Size: Medium        
Gender: Male                         Age: 21  
Height: 5' 6 "                       Weight: 145lbs
Eyes: Slate blue                     Hair: Dark Brown

Ability   Total   Power   Base    Modifier
Str        10      +0      10        +0 
Dex        13      +0      13        +1
Con        10      +0      10        +0
Int        10      +0      10        +0
Wis         8      +0       8        -1 
Cha         8      +0       8        -1

Save      Total   Ability    Power
Damage     +0       +0        +0
Fort       +0       +0        +0
Ref        +1       +1        +0
Will       -1       -1        +0

Defense: 11
Initiative: +1 

Hero Points: 4

Speed: 30 ft

Base Attack: +3
Melee: +3 or +4
Ranged: +4

Feat
Attack Finesse

Super-Power          Rank   Cost  Extra                   Flaw
Mimic                 8      88   Additional Attribute    Only mutant powers
  Ability Scores                    -Feats
                                    -Powers 
                                    -Skills
                                  All Attributes x3
                                  Expanded powers x4 
                                    -(6pp/rank)
Shapeshift            8      16   Exact                   Limited - One Type (only mimicked)

Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Acrobatics                11    +1    +2    +14   (+2 synergy from Jump)
Balance                   11    +1    +2    +14   (+2 synergy from Acrobatics)
Climb                      5    +0    +0    +5
Escape Artist              7    +1    +0    +8
Jump                       8    +0    +2    +10   (+2 synergy from Acrobatics)

Weakness
Quirk: Always in need of/looking for acceptance
Vulnerability: Radiation (radiation does incredibly nasty things to his already unstable structure)

COSTS
Abilities      8
Skills         21
Feats           2
Powers        104
Weakness      -15 
Total         120
```


----------



## Gideon (Jun 21, 2005)

*tyrlaan:*
Your changes are fine and correct.  But just to make sure.  You realize that you will only be able to copy your mimic rank in feats? This generally won't be a problem but I want to make sure that you know.

*Mimic:*
I have been thinking about your flaw and the way I had it set up will get to be pretty annoying.  So how about a modified Susceptible weakness. The time frame has been shortened to each round instead of each minute.  The source is fairly common but not prevailent.  However, Brian can't die from light exposure.

Susceptible to Light:
Anytime Brian is struck by a bright beam of light he must make a Fortitude Save of 15.  Each round that the light continues to shine on him the save DC increase by 1.  The first failed save will cause brian to become fatigued.  The second failed save will cause Brian to become exhausted.  The third save will cause all of Brian's powers to become neutralized.


----------



## tyrlaan (Jun 21, 2005)

Yup, understood. 8 feats max until I ever pump my power rank.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 21, 2005)

That sounds good to me, got couple of questions though.

First of all how bright does the beam of light have to be? Would normal room light do it? Sunlight? Flashlight?

How long would the effects last? Once he is out of hte beam of light is it instant or would it take X number of rounds?


----------



## Gideon (Jun 22, 2005)

I am thinking that the beam of light would have to be fairly strong.  Like high beams on cars or a search light.  A particularly bright hand torch would also count.  A normal flashlight wouldn't, sunlight and roomlight wouldn't.  All 'light' powers would.

For recovery I was thinking it should be the exact opposite time line for the gaining of negetive stuff. Example:  Brian is being kept in a bright room to neutrilize his powers.  The Guardians come set him free.  Brian has only been in the room for 30 seconds.

1st round: fails Save of 15, Fatigued
2nd round: Makes save of 16, un-fatigued
3rd round: Fails Save of 17, fatigued
4th round: Fails Save of 18, exhausted
5th round: Fails Save of 19, Neutralized
6th Round: Fails Save of 20, neutralized

The Guardians set Brian free:
7th round: Still neutralized
8th round: Un-Neutralized
9th Round: Un-Exhausted
10th Round: Un-fatigued

My only concern with this is the book keeping.  It could get messy.  If you are willing to handle the book keeping then this is cool with me.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 22, 2005)

Looks good and I will do the book keeping, one other question can I spend a hero point to negate exhusted and fatigued for a round?


----------



## Gideon (Jun 24, 2005)

no update till monday.  I have the attention span of a 6 year old with A.D.D. and a lot of crack today.

I haven't decided on the weakness yet Mimic.  I kind of think that the HP should only let you get a reroll on the save.  I want the weakness to be a weakness and I kind of think being able to ignore it for a HP is a little weak.  But, I can also invision that turning into a very heroic scene with Brian pushing past his weakness to save a small child from doom.  That scene could get over played pretty quickly though.  Basically, I'll let you know monday.  If the rest of the cast and crew want to weigh in, I'll be happy to think about suggestions.


----------



## Gideon (Jul 15, 2005)

I will be away from tomorrow, Saturday, until next monday, the 25 of July.


----------



## Gideon (Jul 27, 2005)

look for an update on thursday afternoon-ish.

We will be wrapping up this 1st issue and will be moving forward.

Here are some questions I would like you to respond to:
Are you still interested in playing?
What can I do to make the game better?
Do you like creamy or chunky peanut butter?
What will you do with the 3 pp that you will get at the end of this issue?


----------



## Calinon (Jul 27, 2005)

Yes, keep up the good effort, creamy smooth is better, start working with the Army Tech's on my personal battle armor (the first prototype which will get better as time progresses).


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2005)

Still interested . . . absolutely.  Creamy over here.  Work on better control of his fire powers (buying down the flaw).


----------



## Mimic (Jul 27, 2005)

Still interested here.

Chunky is the way to go.

I will probably bank the points for now.


----------



## tyrlaan (Jul 27, 2005)

Definitely still in. 

Sometimes I have trouble following what's going on because there are so many characters, but I don't really know what you can do to help that out.

If it's not creamy, it's crap.

Not sure yet, probably hold on to them for now.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 1, 2005)

I have to agree with tyrlaan, its kind of confusing who is who, but then again I'm the new guy so it stands to reason I'm confused

Would it be possible to get a quick list with:

The characters name - thier superhero name (if they have one) - user name (if they are players)


----------



## Gideon (Aug 1, 2005)

*The Guardians:*
(Code name, Real name, player)

Aztec, Sandra, NPC
Banjax, Mason, NPC
Carbon, Kevin, tyrlaan
Karma, Lucy, Super Girl
Leprechaun, Steve, NPC
Lightspeed, Chris, Synchronocity
Longhorn, Linda, Calinon
Phoenix, Brandon, Keia
Shadow, Brian, Mimic
Tornado, Travis, NPC
Whisper, Lindsey, NPC

*Avalon People:* (Avalon is the Guardian's home base)
Walker - Cute battle suit pilot that Lucy(Karma) was flirting with
Becker - The man who escorted Brian(Shadow) into Avalon
Minerva - Avalon Main Computer (A.I.)
Doctor Mendoza - Staff Doctor for the Guardians
Major Caldwell - Drill Instructor and Mutant with super strength
Lt. Col. Savage - Overall Head of the Guardians and government Liason
Sgt. Eduardo Brano - Officer fought in the training simulation

*Villans:*
Frankenstein - Cyborg, one nasty dude (not yet met)
Catapult - Recently chased away by Chris(Lightspeed)
Xian Gao - Asain guy locked in a cell downstairs

*Others:*
MK 193 - Robots fought in training simulation


Hope that helps some. Whenever I get an internet connection that is faster than 56K again I will update the website.


----------



## Gideon (Aug 5, 2005)

So, 1st day is finally ended and so we ended our issue there.  We will continue to use the same thread because we are not very long yet.

*Rewards:*
3 pp.  You get to officially decide now, oh boy.

*Special Bonus Prize:*
1 pp for the coolest uniform as judged by me.

*Base Additions:*
You each have 5 pp to spend on Avalon.  You can spend these 5 pp on any super power you want the base to have.

Example:
A turret drops down from the ceiling and the smooth round casing glows for a second before releasing a jolt of energy at the intruder.

Energy Blast[Light] 2 ranks (2pp/rank, 4 pp)

or

A book sits open next to Becker as he slowly tries to mend the hole in the computer casing.

Super-Skill(Repair) 5 ranks (1pp/rank. 5 pp)


----------



## Calinon (Aug 5, 2005)

I'd suggest using the headquarters option, and giving us a nice happy headquarters.  Very easy, maybe we can all choose one thing we really want in it instead, on top of the standard stuff like computers, defense system, etc.

I'll be spending points on armor.  I'll work on a costume this weekend, likely Sunday.  Personally, I plan on having at least 2 different costumes for fighting evil in.


----------



## Keia (Aug 5, 2005)

My points are going to buy down my flaw - I haven't changed my mind on that.  I don't know what that means character wise, however.

As for costume design, I have one done in herobuilder.  I'll have to see if I can attach the picture here.  Old school - and the best I could do with Hero Machine - but hey, not much time recently.

Keia


----------



## tyrlaan (Aug 6, 2005)

If Kevin can get away with it, he'll wait to see what everyone else does so he can make his costume match or fit in with everyone elses.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 7, 2005)

Alrighty, Linda's costumes 

Second one is her personal favorite with the first one being the 'poster girl' favorite.  The last one is her army duds.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 9, 2005)

Should I even get the 3 points? I mean my character just got there so I am not even sure he deserves them.

As for the costume, well I can try but don't expect great things.


----------



## Gideon (Aug 9, 2005)

Orders of Buisness-

*Mimic:*
-Brian's weakness:
     You are not allowed to use a hero point to remove fatigue.  You can only use a hero point to get a re-roll.
- You only get 1 pp of experience from last issue.  Please decide how you want to use it quickly.
- I am not expecting masterpieces on the uni's.

* tyrlaan:*
- Kevin may wait to see everyone else's uniforms to design his own.

* Everybody:*
- Disregard the build-a-base as described earlier.
- Does any one know what the deal is with Synchronicity and Super Girl?
- there is an update


----------



## Mimic (Aug 11, 2005)

I will just bank the 1 point for now.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 12, 2005)

I made a boo boo; I'll put my points into Amazing Save: Damage, rather than armor.  Same effect pretty much, but a little more in her style.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 18, 2005)

Gonna be a day at least before I can post, probably Friday.


----------



## tyrlaan (Aug 18, 2005)

Holding onto my points for now...


----------



## Calinon (Sep 8, 2005)

I don't mean to omit anyone from my 'orders' when I post; I just figure I don't need to ask everyone to do something.  I could add... YOU!  STAND THERE!


----------



## Calinon (Sep 15, 2005)

It will be Friday evening when I get to posting, sorry about that.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 17, 2005)

Updated on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 18, 2005)

Wow, it's not often something goes pretty much exactly as I had envisioned and hoped   Yay for combat... now for the multiple area attacks followed by the ambulance ride!


----------



## Gideon (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, that wasn't originally in my notes but i'd hate to leave any of my players dreams unfulfilled.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 24, 2005)

Updated!


----------



## Gideon (Oct 4, 2005)

Just moved to NJ this weekend.  Internet will be out for a couple days.  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 4, 2005)

New Jersey!?!?

Get a rope...

Ooo, I feel old now.


----------



## Gideon (Oct 12, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> New Jersey!?!?
> 
> Get a rope...
> 
> Ooo, I feel old now.




yeah, tell me about it.  I grew up on the other side of Philadelphia makin fun of all Jersey.  But why does it make you feel old?

New update by the end of tonight!


----------



## Keia (Oct 12, 2005)

Just a quick bit if anyone here is interested.   Check out the Living Supers work going on right now, mostly in the Taking the Talk thread.  There are several threads of discussion going on right now, including origin and world creation  as well as rules discussions and other ideas.  

Opportunity to get in on the ground floor in an M&M universe might be pretty cool.

Just a suggestion 
Keia


----------



## Calinon (Oct 21, 2005)

I'll get a post going tomorrow after work.  Busy last couple of nights


----------



## Keia (Oct 29, 2005)

Any thoughts to updating the characters to 2.0 at some point?  Maybe after the current scene. 

Keia


----------



## Calinon (Oct 29, 2005)

I personally do not have the book and it appears I will remain waiting for it for a long, long time.


----------



## Keia (Oct 29, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I personally do not have the book and it appears I will remain waiting for it for a long, long time.



My local comic store amazingly got three of them in on Friday - I was surprised!  I could maybe get one and send it to you if you're having trouble locally.  

Keia


----------



## Gideon (Nov 2, 2005)

I was thinking about changing over but everyone would need the books first and I want to get a little more comfortable with the new rules.

*Will we change over?*

Yes.

*When?*

Not sure.  Please keep me informed if you have the new book or not.

Updated.


----------



## Calinon (Nov 3, 2005)

Mid week is hard for me to post on.  I'll get a post up either early tonight or late tomorrow night


----------



## Calinon (Nov 10, 2005)

> Powers - Disintegration(Extra-Restoration, Extra-Density 9 (Flaw-Only Increase, Flaw-Have to absorb things for increase))




I have to say, I thought the explanation that he absorbs things to gain his powers was awesome.  I am so going to use this idea in my pnp game.

Also, I finally got my book for 2nd edition, but I'll be a while before I have time to go through and redo Longhorn, probably in a week or so, maybe earlier if I'm lucky.


----------



## Gideon (Nov 11, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I have to say, I thought the explanation that he absorbs things to gain his powers was awesome.  I am so going to use this idea in my pnp game.
> 
> Also, I finally got my book for 2nd edition, but I'll be a while before I have time to go through and redo Longhorn, probably in a week or so, maybe earlier if I'm lucky.




I am trying to do cool things with powers and charachters.  At this point in comic-dom it is hard to be even a little original.  You've probably noticed that this group forms part of the basis for the working title of the opening story arc(if you could call it that).  I figure thematic charachters would be cool too.

If you and Keia have the book that just leaves the Mimic's status unknown.  The next scene might be appropriate.  By the time we get to more fighting I'll feel pretty good with the rules.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 11, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> If you and Keia have the book that just leaves the Mimic's status unknown.




I will not be getting the second book any time soon. I became an employee to the company that I have been doing contract work for and now I actually have to pay my taxes so that's quite the shock to the old pocket book.


----------



## Calinon (Nov 11, 2005)

That's ok, I can rework his character and take it to tabletop game night on a day he's going to be there to go over rules with him


----------



## Gideon (Nov 11, 2005)

Calinon said:
			
		

> That's ok, I can rework his character and take it to tabletop game night on a day he's going to be there to go over rules with him




That'd be awesome.  I think most the games I am playing in are going 2e and my brain might explode trying to switch back and forth.  

But if you don't want to try it that way Mimic it isn't a problem.  We can stick with 1e.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 12, 2005)

Going to the second edition isn't a problem, if Calinon is willing to retool it and show me the changes I'm good with that.


----------



## Calinon (Nov 22, 2005)

I don't know whose turn it is, but I know it's not mine!  I'll wait until things get to my turn 

On another note, I am super busy at the moment at work and at home, so it will be a bit before I can do Shadow up in 2nd edition.  I have Longhorn done somewhere or other on my harddrive.


----------



## Gideon (Nov 22, 2005)

It is shadow's turn.

I can make Shadow and send it to you if that would fit your schedule better.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 23, 2005)

Sorry for the delay, work has been nuts and I celebrated my birthday over the weekend so I have had no time to post. I will get to it later this afternoon.


----------



## Gideon (Nov 23, 2005)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay, work has been nuts and I celebrated my birthday over the weekend so I have had no time to post. I will get to it later this afternoon.




Happy birthday.  No worries on the post.  I probably won't get to update again until monday night.

Happy Thanksgiving everybody.


----------



## Gideon (Dec 1, 2005)

Updated.

Some crazy stuff happening.

You really lucked out Shadow.  I had picked up the dice for Wendigo to attack before I realized things had gotten goofy.  When I rolled it for fun it came up  a crit for him and a 14 for you.  It would have been not good for you.

Just to keep you in the loop, this will be one of the final gigantic combats.  Several of the charachters will be exciting stage right, Avengers style.  With the loss of over half of our group I control waaaaaaayyyyyy too many people.  It is a chore to roll out the combats at this point.  There is your sneak peek behind the curtain of terrible doom I am going to lay down on the NPC's.

The crazy stuff was mostly gonna happen anyway.


----------



## Gideon (Dec 2, 2005)

*2E Shadow - 1st draft*

[SBLOCK]Shadow
*PL* 8 – 122 pp (3 unspent)

*Abilities:*
Str- 15(+2), Dex- 18 (+4), Con- 11 (+0), Int- 12 (+1), Wis- 16(+3), Cha- 10 (+0)

*Combat:*
Attack- +3 (+7 Melee)
Defense- 18 (11 Flat-Footed)
Init- +4

*Saves:*
Tough- +4(Flat Footed - +0)
Fort- 0
Ref- +4
Will- +3

*Skills:*
Intimidate- 5 ranks, Know(Pop Culture)- 3 ranks

*Feats:*
Dodge Focus(5), Evasion (1), Attack Focus (Melee) (4), Startle, Defensive Roll (4)

*Powers:*
Shadow Form 7 (5pp/rank):
   Insubstantial 4
   Super- Movement 3 (Wall Crawling 2, Slithering)
   Immunity 9 (Life Support)

Possesion 9 (4pp/rank)
  Alternate Power: Animate Object(Shadows Only) 8

Super Senses (Darkvision)

*Drawbacks:*
Power Loss-Bright Lights: Common + Minor (2 pp)[/SBLOCK]

Notes on the build:
-	I didn’t include regeneration.  I am not sure how you regenerate and I was running low on pp.  We could reduce some of your combat abilities to pick that back up.
-	I also didn’t include anything to See Invisibility.  Can you give me a description why you can see invisible?  Once I know what you are looking for I’ll slap it back in with the 3 pp I’ve got left.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 8, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> Notes on the build:
> -	I didn’t include regeneration.  I am not sure how you regenerate and I was running low on pp.  We could reduce some of your combat abilities to pick that back up.
> -	I also didn’t include anything to See Invisibility.  Can you give me a description why you can see invisible?  Once I know what you are looking for I’ll slap it back in with the 3 pp I’ve got left.




Everything looks good to me, but what do the numbers besides the feats mean?

I wave envisioned the regeneration as absorbing other shadows to heal his wounds but if it costs to much its not a big deal.

As for the see invisible, I saw it as his ability to see beyond the normal spectrum, thus the ablitity to see in the dark and see the invisible but its not character breaking if he can't do it.


----------



## Keia (Dec 8, 2005)

Mimic,

Some Feats have levels now in 2.0e, for example dodge give a +1 to AC for each level of dodge.

Keia


----------



## Calinon (Dec 12, 2005)

I haven't posted all week only because I'm dead last of the players in combat.  I'd really like to know who is still standing, who did what and what the situation is before it gets to me, or I can't really determine what I will do!


----------



## Keia (Dec 12, 2005)

Calinon,

sorry about that - I thought I had gone down too.  I posted an action.

Keia


----------



## Mimic (Dec 13, 2005)

I haven't gone yet because Akuma goes before Shadow and I don't think he is too happy about the situation.


----------



## Keia (Dec 27, 2005)

My action is posted, but it's before Gideon's latest description.  That description didn't include my action so I'm thinking I'm up to date.

Keia


----------



## Gideon (Dec 28, 2005)

Updated.  Phoenix is up, If you need a better clarification just let me know.

Sorry for the delay.  Christmas prep, a job hunt, and work have been keeping me way too busy.  Should have some more time now.


----------



## Keia (Dec 29, 2005)

We'll just go with option two in my post  - shooting whoever is still there.  Shaman, then, the kid, then the others.

Keia


----------

